# 2022 NHL Playoffs



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks all the spots are filled for this years quest for the cup.
First round division, wild card, conference, final predictions?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Man, I have my annual playoff pool next week, and I am way out of the loop. Colorado looks good, as does Florida, but I don't quite trust Florida yet.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers coming in hot, should be good for a round or even 2, but other than Colorado and mayyyyyyyybeeeeee the Flamers, the power is all in the east.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Calgary Toronto final? That would be cool. I'm not convinced Tampa and Florida are an invincible as the pundits seem to think. If the Leafs get some goaltending I think they can easily get through the Eastern conference.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

keto said:


> Oilers coming in hot, should be good for a round or even 2, but other than Colorado and mayyyyyyyybeeeeee the Flamers, the power is all in the east.


I agree that the power is in the east, but I feel like that just means the east will beat up on each other. Just making it easier for whoever gets out of the west to win it all.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Colorado and Florida both look great. Mackinnon is a beast and has the power to take games over, while the Avs depth will help a lot. Florida might need to lose for a year or two before their time comes.

But really, there are a lot of teams with a chance at winning this year.

Flames/Oilers potentially in the 2nd round, that would be a very exciting series. Lots of great matchups in the 1st round too.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueRocker said:


> Calgary Toronto final? That would be cool. I'm not convinced Tampa and Florida are an invincible as the pundits seem to think. If the Leafs get some goaltending I think they can easily get through the Eastern conference.


If ANYONE gets goaltending, they can go deep. See JS Giguere and his run with the Ducks.

And that's one of the Leafs' problems. The goaltending miiiiight be good enough if their blueline doesn't let them down, and it very well could. Gaudy goal totals almost always drop in the playoffs, and they are facing a battle-tested, highly talented and recently victorious team in Tampa. 

That said, there aren't many easy outs in the East, unless a team has an injured number 1 goalie. Florida looks good, but Washington won't fold up the tents easily. 

It's going to be a wild year....and by that I don't mean Minnesota Wild.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I think it'll be Calgary or Colorado coming out of the West. With the way Calgary has been playing they're the team to beat. I think the East is wide open. I just wonder if this is the year the Leafs finally make it out of the first round. They haven't made the second round of the playoffs in 18 years. 

Rooting for the Bruins although but they haven't been consistent enough this year.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

As a Leafs fan, I would love to see any matchup with them in the finals. I also think Calgary has the best chance of the Canadian teams left to make it all the way, so I'll be rooting for them in the west


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Colorado Av's all the way.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Sutter's smart....publicly said the road in the West goes through Colorado. In the off season they brought in Zadorov and Gudbranson, two trees on D, just for the playoffs. Flames only seasonal move was to bring in Toffoli. Av's learning from last year brought in Manson to bolster their D. Good balance up front....focus on MacKinnon and you've got Landeskog, Rantanen and Kadri to deal with. Lekhonen added for depth. Kuemper in goal (that's the question mark right there). 
The Wild and Blues have flown under the radar. The Wild have a nasty team up front. Blues good balance. Two dark horse picks meeting in the 1st round. Oilers basically did nothing to bolster their team.

The East. Leafs have a load of firepower up front. D will hold up if Muzzin stays healthy. Bolstered the D with Giordano. Once again though, it comes down to goaltending. Did they go after Fleury as a back up/tandem.....probably. Didn't happen. The match up with the Bolts will be entertaining.
Panthers Zito made the aggressive moves. Payed the price for Chiarot, and expect Ekblad back by the end of the 1st round (although if they're cruising, they'll let him rest more). Getting Giroux up front was big. Now you have one of the best RH center men in the dot guys. Balance that with Barkov (who's in beast mode) and that area is covered for face offs. Time for Bobrovsky to earn his big money contract.
Sleeper team....Rangers. Have quietly put together a real solid team, and picking up Copp,Braun and Vatrano at the deadline were good moves. Shesterkin playing top notch. I don't expect picking up Domi to move the needle much with the Canes. They more or less stood pat.

These playoffs are going to be fun. Very entertaining fun.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> Sutter's smart....publicly said the road in the West goes through Colorado. In the off season they brought in Zadorov and Gudbranson, two trees on D, just for the playoffs. Flames only seasonal move was to bring in Toffoli. Av's learning from last year brought in Manson to bolster their D. Good balance up front....focus on MacKinnon and you've got Landeskog, Rantanen and Kadri to deal with. Lekhonen added for depth. Kuemper in goal (that's the question mark right there).
> The Wild and Blues have flown under the radar. The Wild have a nasty team up front. Blues good balance. Two dark horse picks meeting in the 1st round. Oilers basically did nothing to bolster their team.
> 
> The East. Leafs have a load of firepower up front. D will hold up if Muzzin stays healthy. Bolstered the D with Giordano. Once again though, it comes down to goaltending. Did they go after Fleury as a back up/tandem.....probably. Didn't happen. The match up with the Bolts will be entertaining.
> ...


Oilers:
Kulak looking good skating in first pair while Nurse out, went to the finals last year, has been a solid add
Kane
Hyman
Keith (I am very MEH on DK, but the team loves him)
Brassard can skate
#1 most impactful change this year was the coach. 24-9 since the change

What the Oilers done is maybe not headline grabbing like some of the other teams, but to say basically did nothing is an opinion with which I greatly disagree. This is a MUCH better skating (holy crap, their young guys can MOVE, see Ryan MacLeod etc) and harder playing team, than even 4 months ago - do you remember, they were near the bottom of the league after a hot start? That said, I don't think they are more than a 2 round team, but they have the potential to surprise. Smith is playing out of his head rn.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

keto said:


> Oilers:
> Kulak looking good skating in first pair while Nurse out, went to the finals last year, has been a solid add
> Kane
> Hyman
> ...


I forgot about Kane during the year....Hyman was with the club the whole year, so I was thinking more, approaching the deadline pick ups to bolster the team.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm a Leafs fan...but I'd like to consider myself a reasonable Leafs fan. I think the West will win this year...either Colorado or Calgary. The Leafs do have a great team and if they bump off Tampa we'll see...but I genuinely hate that they have to play the two Florida teams in the first two rounds.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

keto said:


> Oilers:
> Kulak looking good skating in first pair while Nurse out, went to the finals last year, has been a solid add
> Kane
> Hyman
> ...


Holy crap do I miss Hyman. Take good care of our Toronto boy out there!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm leaning Colorado but whoever comes out of the East is gonna be pretty battle-hardened. The question will be how beaten up they are.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Choo5440 said:


> Holy crap do I miss Hyman. Take good care of our Toronto boy out there!


I am perfectly ok with Michael Bunting's $950,000 cap hit for more points (23G, 40A) than Hyman's $5.5M hit for (26G, 26A).


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

TimH said:


> I am perfectly ok with Michael Bunting's $950,000 cap hit for more points (23G, 40A) than Hyman's $5.5M hit for (26G, 26A).


absolutely agree to that point, more than happy with the production we have vs difference in salaries. 
However, I also respected him as a person. Only know what I read about him, but a guy who write's children's books and worked that hard for the team is a good guy in my books


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

What happens if the Oilers don't win a playoff series? For the GM to say afterwards that they're going after a great goalie or defenseman (or whoever) is not good enough given that I've heard that for years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> What happens if the Oilers don't win a playoff series? For the GM to say afterwards that they're going after a great goalie or defenseman (or whoever) is not good enough given that I've heard that for years.


It's a really good question. I would guess Nicholson might retire, I could see MacT taking a job like that in the org, he's pretty smart and well traveled, or they kick Lowe upstairs. I can't imagine they clean house, they'll just build on what they have and pretty much do what you just said, get a goalie (I really wish they had given Skinner more games this year, let's see what we have). They have to make decisions on Puli and Yamo, both of whom are no doubt positive contributors, but it'll be bridge deals in the interest of saving cap I think. We have Holloway coming, he could be really good, I think MacLeod is going to be better and better, Broberg coming can skate with anyone, we need some more of those cheap players to land, or maybe use one of them as bait in a hockey trade. Koski @4.5M drops off, probably some old cap money drops off, Archi @1.5M, but then we also have to decide on Kulak and Kane.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Choo5440 said:


> absolutely agree to that point, more than happy with the production we have vs difference in salaries.
> However, I also respected him as a person. Only know what I read about him, but a guy who write's children's books and worked that hard for the team is a good guy in my books


no disagreement there!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

As a lifelong Rangers fan, I'm happy that we are coming in under the radar. I think we need more experience, especially playing against either Sid or Ovi but we have the potential goaltending to carry us. Have to see.
I also know what it's like to have the longest Stanley Cup drought as part of my fan experience that was until thankfully the Leafs took the mantle from us. If they want that streak to end, they'll have to go through most likely Tampa, Florida, the eventual crossover matchup to win the east and the west champ. That probably will mean many games of playoff style hockey and if Toronto can manage that, they will have earned it and no one can say otherwise. I'd argue that would be the toughest road any team has travelled to win Stanley. Good luck to all fans and let's see who has the longest playoff beard at the end.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking like Toronto may face the Bruins. I would like to see that matchup more than Tampa. Either will be a tough battle. Every team in the east has over 100 points! I think whoever wins the cup it'll be a team from the east. 

my picks are Calgary in the west and so as not to jinx my team, the Leafs in the east (probably not though lol)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Keep an eye on Edmonton. Don't close the other one.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting game 82 for Boston and Tampa Bay. If the Bruins get at least one point against Toronto on Friday and Tampa Bay looses to the Islanders then Boston will play Toronto in the first round as they have more regulation wins than Tampa Bay.

Hmmm,... not sure if I want the Bruins to win Friday, ,... rather see them take on Carolina in the first round.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Dru Edwards said:


> What happens if the Oilers don't win a playoff series? For the GM to say afterwards that they're going after a great goalie or defenseman (or whoever) is not good enough given that I've heard that for years.


Well, they have been in cap hell for years thanks to Chiarelli and a couple of awful signings. Easy to say "lets go and get a goalie" when you have very few actual options in your price range. 

The Leafs have that same problem -- all that talent up front costs money, and leaves you needing to develop young, cheaper goalies from within.

That said, I think Carey Price might become available. That could lead to a couple of dominoes falling, allowing for improvement, up to a point. Or the Oilers or Leafs pulling out all the stops to make a deal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Maybe the Leafs will have enough cap space for Curtis Joseph or Eddie Belfour.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Interesting game 82 for Boston and Tampa Bay. If the Bruins get at least one point against Toronto on Friday and Tampa Bay looses to the Islanders then Boston will play Toronto in the first round as they have more regulation wins than Tampa Bay.
> 
> Hmmm,... not sure if I want the Bruins to win Friday, ,... rather see them take on Carolina in the first round.


As a Bruins fan, I'd like to see a Toronto-Boston series for the excitement but I think the Bruins would have a better chance against Carolina. Hopefully Boston can count on a number one goalie in the playoffs.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

And there are the East series. Toronto-Tampa, here we go!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Maybe the Leafs will have enough cap space for Curtis Joseph or Eddie Belfour.


Cujo and The Eagle rockin' the GTA....


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Choo5440 said:


> And there are the East series. Toronto-Tampa, here we go!


Toronto-Tampa is going to be an interesting series given that Tampa is a playoff proven team with experience and the Leafs aren't. If the Leafs get past that first round I think they have a chance to go deep.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dru Edwards said:


> Toronto-Tampa is going to be an interesting series given that Tampa is a playoff proven team with experience and the Leafs aren't. If the Leafs get past that first round I think they have a chance to go deep.


Yeah.... but one thing Toronto has In spades is first round playoff experience 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You heard it here first - Toronto is going to eat Tampa for breakfast. I think the Bolts are going to be a lot more nervous going into this series than the Leafs.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm just stoked for playoffs. I haven't been a regular season hockey fan for a long, long time but year after year I get back into it for playoffs. Hell, I don't think I have seen a regular season game in over 10 years. That is ok with me. I stay super interested while Canadian teams are in the running and then moderately interested when there aren't any but good hockey is good hockey and if one wants to see it, this is the time of the year to pay attention.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> You heard it here first - Toronto is going to eat Tampa for breakfast. I think the Bolts are going to be a lot more nervous going into this series than the Leafs.


Tampa wins in 6 games. They have the best proven goaltender, boatload of depth are big and can play a serious punishing physical game if necessary.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Midnight Rider said:


> Tampa wins in 6 games. They have the best proven goaltender, boatload of depth are big and can play a serious punishing physical game if necessary.


Toronto in 5.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Toronto in 5.


If we are dreaming, lets just go big. Toronto in 3 and Tampa just throw it in


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Let's go Bruins! As long as they don't have to play the goaltending carousel. 

Does Crosby and the Pens have enough to get by the Rangers and Shesterkin?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dru Edwards said:


> Let's go Bruins! As long as they don't have to play the goaltending carousel.
> 
> Does Crosby and the Pens have enough to get by the Rangers and Shesterkin?


Not a Bruins fan, but I wouldn't bet against them. Rangers should have an easy time against Pittsburgh.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This is quite a game by the Leafs. Team defence is solid, the penalty killing has been outstanding. That 5-minute kill seems like it produced more chances for the Leafs than the Lightning. If they can continue this, they may finally break the first round curse. That said, I don’t expect the champs to roll over.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I didn't realize the series had started. See... this is why I am a bad fan. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So that was an excellent showing from Toronto. More of that please.

....now I'm not making predictions here but has anyone given any serious thought as to what would actually happen if Toronto even won the cup? Half the jokes Canada tells just would cease to exist. I am not sure our nation can recover from that.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, Toronto's the victim here.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Leafs won the 1st game of the 1st round. Start planning the parade.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Canes spank the B's behind a real solid game by Raanta, filling in for the injured Freddie.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Canes spank the B's behind a real solid game by Raanta, filling in for the injured Freddie.


Bruins played a good first period,... then fell apart and got banged around by the Canes. Boston had better button things down in game 2 or this round may be over in 5.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Let's go Bruins! As long as they don't have to play the goaltending carousel.
> 
> Does Crosby and the Pens have enough to get by the Rangers and Shesterkin?


Not impressed with Bruins game1,... they played the first 20 of the 60 minutes then slid into their stand around and watch mode that can sometimes appear out of nowhere. They got out muscled by the Canes for 40 minutes and Ullmark let in a couple stinkers. Cassidy may have to throw a couple trash cans around to get the rosters attention and get them on the straight and narrow path of paying attention to detail with a dash of intestinal fortitude.

I think the Rangers will win their series over Pittsburgh in 5 or 6.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Leafs won the 1st game of the 1st round. Start planning the parade.





Hammerhands said:


> Yeah, Toronto's the victim here.


I’m sure your hate keeps you warm in those frozen backwaters where you live  

Meanwhile, here in the Glorious Metropolis of Toronto, Centre of the Known Universe, I’m just enjoying the moment. I don’t know if this will continue as I expect the Lightning to bounce back hard. They are the champs and I don’t expect them to fold.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jdto said:


> I don’t know if this will continue as I expect the Lightning to bounce back hard. They are the champs and I don’t expect them to fold.


I expect them to fold. They're over-rated and on almost every statistical measurement Toronto has a better team. Leafs in 5 (still).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I spoke with God and heard Leafs in 4.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I spoke with God and heard Leafs in 4.


Good first line of a song...gets sadder as the tune goes on.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> Good first line of a song...gets sadder as the tune goes on.


It gets sad real quick in my experience as there is usually only one verse


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I expect them to fold. They're over-rated and on almost every statistical measurement Toronto has a better team. Leafs in 5 (still).


After a lifetime of Leafs disappointment, I can't have this level of confidence.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

As much as I'd love to see the Buds win, I'll be happy with a competitive series. Any other year, they'd probably be favorites to come out of the East.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Good first line of a song...gets sadder as the tune goes on.


After a little thought, here's the first verse...credit to Mooh's inspiration

I spoke with God and heard Leafs in 4,
but the next thing I knew they were headed for the door.
Now what could I say, what could I do,
Cuz God is a Leafs fan too.

I reserve the right to attempt further verses using spurious elimination reasons I've heard over the years!😏


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Only a Rangers fan could attempt this because we too have felt the pain of Championship drought. So I hope you enjoy, and maybe who knows...this could be the year. Although, I actually put money on it last year, cause I figured if the Leafs would win, it would be in a bubble.

Intro and Chorus

I spoke with God and heard Leafs in 4,
but the next thing I knew they were headed for the door.
Now what could I say, what could I do,
Cuz God is a Leafs fan too.

Verses

Hey God, it's been a good run in general,
104 seasons, 13 visits from Stanley.
But is that unlucky number the reason we're stuck?
Together it seems we're all down on our luck.

We thought when Bashin' Bill met his demise,
You took home your stick and rejected our cries.
But when you felt we'd paid for our misdeeds and obsessions
You ended our heartbreak, atoned our transgressions.
Cuz Punch brought home the title in old '67
with Davey, George, Johnny, Big M, Coffee Man ( so many now in heaven)

It's been fifty five years since that centennial year
When Leaf fans all had our last chance to cheer.
The game has sure changed but the results stay the same
At the end of each season our heads hang in shame.
From Sittler, to Wendel and Dougie and Potvin
on Lanny, Sundin, now Mitchie and Auston.
Were You upset when they closed down the Gardens?
The scandal and heartache deserved no rewarding.

All manner of excuses have haunted the dream.
Gretz highsticked Dougie, Fraser's in on the scheme.
2013, the unlucky number again was our ruin
Three goals up in the third, game seven to the Bruins!
So sharpen the blades, we've got black tape to spare.
Put on that jock and that long underwear.
We're growing playoff beards, and God, yours is the best.
It's time we're all in, and win one round at least!

Go Leafs....(actually Rangers) but you know😏


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Not impressed with Bruins game1,... they played the first 20 of the 60 minutes then slid into their stand around and watch mode that can sometimes appear out of nowhere. They got out muscled by the Canes for 40 minutes and Ullmark let in a couple stinkers. Cassidy may have to throw a couple trash cans around to get the rosters attention and get them on the straight and narrow path of paying attention to detail with a dash of intestinal fortitude.
> 
> I think the Rangers will win their series over Pittsburgh in 5 or 6.


Well, I was hoping the Bruins wouldn't have a goaltending carousel but I have to think that Swayman will start game 2? Let the merry go-round start <sigh>. Watch for Marchand to bring on some antics for game 2 to try and get under the Hurricane's skin.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I expect them to fold. They're over-rated and on almost every statistical measurement Toronto has a better team. Leafs in 5 (still).


May have underestimated the Leafs. I'm changing my predication from the Lightning taking the series in 6 games to striking for the series win in 7.

_Something like this,

















I know,...
_


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> May have underestimated the Leafs. I'm changing my predication from the Lightning taking the series in 6 games to striking for the series win in 7.
> 
> _Something like this,
> View attachment 416231
> ...


All I can say is that I am glad I learned you are a Boston fan *After *our business had concluded. Things may have transpired differently


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> All I can say is that I am glad I learned you are a Boston fan *After *our business had concluded. Things may have transpired differently


Well, I've learned since the 2011 & 2013 events that as a Boston fan in Canada I should choose wisely to whom I divulge that information to, 😁,... this also includes dentists, doctors, surgeons, police officers, judges, restaurant chefs/cooks, first time hunting partners, auto mechanics(especially brake service techs), parachute riggers, chainsaw operators, etc.. 

It's a matter of self preservation when living in potential hostile hockey territory.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Figures a Bruins fan would be talking to sturgeons


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Well, I've learned since the 2011 & 2013 events that as a Boston fan in Canada I should choose wisely to whom I divulge that information to, 😁,... this also includes dentists, doctors, surgeons, police officers, judges, restaurant chefs/cooks, first time hunting partners, auto mechanics(especially brake service techs), parachute riggers, chainsaw operators, etc..
> 
> It's a matter of self preservation when living in potential hostile hockey territory.


I can respect your decision to stay aloof  You make a strong case!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Pens win in Triple OT to take the 1st game in their series with the Rangers. Malkin get's the tip in from the point shot. Pens win with DeSmith, the back up, taking himself out of the game in the 2nd OT, and then 3rd string Domingue comes in and stops all the shots he faced. Really great game.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> Pens win in Triple OT to take the 1st game in their series with the Rangers. Malkin get's the tip in from the point shot. Pens win with DeSmith, the back up, taking himself out of the game in the 2nd OT, and then 3rd string Domingue comes in and stops all the shots he faced. Really great game.


Not for a Rangers fan. Never should have gone to OT.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Not for a Rangers fan. Never should have gone to OT.


Yeah that disallowed goal is sticking in the Ranger's fans throats...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HighNoon said:


> Yeah that disallowed goal is sticking in the Ranger's fans throats...


It sticks in my throat and I hate both teams. That was just a bad call.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

HighNoon said:


> Pens win in Triple OT to take the 1st game in their series with the Rangers. Malkin get's the tip in from the point shot. Pens win with DeSmith, the back up, taking himself out of the game in the 2nd OT, and then 3rd string Domingue comes in and stops all the shots he faced. Really great game.


Remarkable that the Pens' Domingue can come into the game after playing only 2 games all season and then make 17 saves in 17 minutes of OT hockey.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Figures a Bruins fan would be talking to sturgeons


Yes, every year about mid May my pet Sturgeon Retriever and I take a visit to a couple golf courses in the Toronto area where 'Sturgy' ,as I like to call him, does his thing by collecting numerous amounts of golf balls (and the odd jersey), which he has been specifically trained to identify,...which is fairly easy to accomplish considering they are the most abundant ones littering the pond areas of the course.

We then donate them to MLSE and they in turn resell the golf balls to raise funds for the many Leaf fans who require counselling after the first round of playoffs,... or before.

Sturgy and I get great pleasure and satisfaction out of this yearly ritual by knowing we are helping the less fortunate hockey fans that reside across Canada,... it is the least we can do.
😜









Nothing personal,... just a little humorous


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Hockey is the politics we can argue about


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And on that note, Oilers get Josh Archibald back with a vax exemption, allowed to travel now. Useful player, kills penalties and forechecks well.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> And on that note, Oilers get Josh Archibald back with a vax exemption, allowed to travel now. Useful player, kills penalties and forechecks well.


Pulling for the Oilers to win their series, but Mike Smith,... geeesh,...do you think he's the guy to go with between the pipes?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> Pulling for the Oilers to win their series, but Mike Smith,... geeesh,...do you think he's the guy to go with between the pipes?


That was the question at the trade deadline about an upgrade.....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> That was the question at the trade deadline about an upgrade.....


And, hey, we've got Smith for another year yet. I wish they'd've given Skinner more games when he got his shutout, I don't think he got another game after that. Smith, at $2.25M or so, they can basically force him to retire/waive him and eat a little of it any time next year. That said, we're not swimming in cap space if we want a goalie, especially if we want Kane back. I can almost see a hockey trade, we move out some money (Kassian, etc, tho that's only $3.25M) and a young player or prospect for a good goalie with a couple years left.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

And there’s the response from the champs. At least the Leafs made up some ground in the 3rd.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> And there’s the response from the champs. At least the Leafs made up some ground in the 3rd.


We aren't talking about any of that right now, it is still too fresh and painful.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

keto said:


> And, hey, we've got Smith for another year yet. I wish they'd've given Skinner more games when he got his shutout, I don't think he got another game after that. Smith, at $2.25M or so, they can basically force him to retire/waive him and eat a little of it any time next year. That said, we're not swimming in cap space if we want a goalie, especially if we want Kane back. I can almost see a hockey trade, we move out some money (Kassian, etc, tho that's only $3.25M) and a young player or prospect for a good goalie with a couple years left.


With his numbers put up in the 'A' and the big club, Skinner looks like the guy you could move forward with. Kassian's game style comes in handy when you hit the playoffs, but Kane can fill that role, plus he has the goal scoring touch. Got to have a consistent biscuit stopper to go deep ......and each year that goes by, that's one more year of McJesus and Draisatl getting older. And Puljujarvi, McLeod and Yamamato need new contracts. Like you said, lots of juggling without much cap space.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> With his numbers put up in the 'A' and the big club, Skinner looks like the guy you could move forward with. Kassian's game style comes in handy when you hit the playoffs, but Kane can fill that role, plus he has the goal scoring touch. Got to have a consistent biscuit stopper to go deep ......and each year that goes by, that's one more year of McJesus and Draisatl getting older. And Puljujarvi, McLeod and Yamamato need new contracts. Like you said, lots of juggling without much cap space.


Barrie, at $5M, is the other one we could move, Bouchard is definitely ready for 1pp.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Well,... Bruins looked terrible in game 2 and took another beating. No sense of urgency or intensity and getting bounced around like bowling pins. Rannta leaves the game injured and the Carolina's third string goalie makes an appearance but still the Bruins can't score, . It's clear that Boston is not built for prime time this year and I see the Canes taking this in 5 games. Seems as if Boston thinks they are in pre-season exhibition hockey.

Looks like 'Sturgy' and I will be working the ponds on a couple Boston golf courses this year as well. Television will be taking less of a beating by my cotton filled pucks too,... wife is hoping this ends soon so she can take the earplugs out when in the same room, lol.

And on that note,... _*FOOOUUUURRRRR!*_


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Well,... Bruins looked terrible in game 2 and took another beating. No sense of urgency or intensity and getting bounced around like bowling pins. Rannta leaves the game injured and the Carolina's third string goalie makes an appearance but still the Bruins can't score, . It's clear that Boston is not built for prime time this year and I see the Canes taking this in 5 games. Seems as if Boston thinks they are in pre-season exhibition hockey.
> 
> Looks like 'Sturgy' and I will be working the ponds on a couple Boston golf courses this year as well. Television will be taking less of a beating by my cotton filled pucks too,... wife is hoping this ends soon so she can take the earplugs out when in the same room, lol.
> 
> ...


Well in that eventuality I'm wondering if Sturgy might jump on the Minnesota Wild's bandwagon and adopt a new favourite player, Jared Sturg...I mean Spurgeon.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Thinking the Bruins need to start Swayman in game 3? Very disappointing series for us Bruins fans. I don't like going into the playoffs have two starting goaltenders without having a prime. 



Midnight Rider said:


> Well,... Bruins looked terrible in game 2 and took another beating. No sense of urgency or intensity and getting bounced around like bowling pins. Rannta leaves the game injured and the Carolina's third string goalie makes an appearance but still the Bruins can't score, . It's clear that Boston is not built for prime time this year and I see the Canes taking this in 5 games. Seems as if Boston thinks they are in pre-season exhibition hockey.
> 
> Looks like 'Sturgy' and I will be working the ponds on a couple Boston golf courses this year as well. Television will be taking less of a beating by my cotton filled pucks too,... wife is hoping this ends soon so she can take the earplugs out when in the same room, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Well in that eventuality I'm wondering if Sturgy might jump on the Minnesota Wild's bandwagon and adopt a new favourite player, Jared Sturg...I mean Spurgeon.


Yup, like Minnesota and pulling for them to win their series. Actually had Spurgeon and Fiala on my Yahoo Fantasy Hockey roster this and they year were great contributors in the points and +/- columns. Fleury looks good drawing from his may years of previous playoff experience. Still a little irked that the Blues best the Bruins in the 2019 cup final so hoping Minnesota goes Wild Cat all over their asses, lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Thinking the Bruins need to start Swayman in game 3? Very disappointing series for us Bruins fans. I don't like going into the playoffs have two starting goaltenders without having a prime.


Agreed, don't think Cassidy has any other choice at this point than to start Swayman in game 3 which is obviously a do or die game. I'd like to think Boston can do a 180 in term of getting their heads in this series but it does look bleak that they can do so. We just do not have enough grit to step in an even off the physical aspect of Carolina. No one is stepping up including Brando Carlo 6' 6" 220lbs, Charlie Coyle 6' 3" 219lbs, Trent Frederic 6' 3" 216lbs, Tomas Nosek 6' 3" 205lbs, Derek Forbort 6' 4" 217lbs, Josh Brown 6' 5" 220lbs,... all playing like they are 5' 2" 165lb players. 

Unless something miraculous happens between now and Friday I don't see the Bruins bouncing back in this series. Only hope they win one game so it isn't a total embarrassment.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I imagine a Boston golf course would be a lot of people hitting range balls at each other.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Agreed, don't think Cassidy has any other choice at this point than to start Swayman in game 3 which is obviously a do or die game. I'd like to think Boston can do a 180 in term of getting their heads in this series but it does look bleak that they can do so. We just do not have enough grit to step in an even off the physical aspect of Carolina. No one is stepping up including Brando Carlo 6' 6" 220lbs, Charlie Coyle 6' 3" 219lbs, Trent Frederic 6' 3" 216lbs, Tomas Nosek 6' 3" 205lbs, Derek Forbort 6' 4" 217lbs, Josh Brown 6' 5" 220lbs,... all playing like they are 5' 2" 165lb players.
> 
> Unless something miraculous happens between now and Friday I don't see the Bruins bouncing back in this series. Only hope they win one game so it isn't a total embarrassment.


Is anything up with Bergeron? He's the best faceoff guy in the league yet for the two games he was only 10/25 and 8/20, 40% success rate for both games. He lead the league in faceoffs won and faceoff percentage this year at 61.9%.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> I imagine a Boston golf course would be a lot of people hitting range balls at each other.


Can't sugar coat it,... gotta tell it like it is,... even if it is to fellow Bruin fans.
Not going to plan a parade knowing the conditions will not materialize for it to occur,😏


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Can't sugar coat it,... gotta tell it like it is,... even if it is to fellow Bruin fans.
> Not going to plan a parade knowing the conditions will not materialize for it to occur,😏


Don't worry.... I got the route all planned out for Toronto! 🤣


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Is anything up with Bergeron? He's the best faceoff guy in the league yet for the two games he was only 10/25 and 8/20, 40% success rate for both games. He lead the league in faceoffs won and faceoff percentage this year at 61.9%.


Was thinking the same thing in game 2 as he looked a little off at times. However he did manage to score twice in that game. He may be playing with a nagging injury of some type like many other players.

Remember, during the 2011 game 7 cup final against Vancouver he played with a separated shoulder, broken rib, torn rib cartilage, pinhole puncture in his lung and still managed to score twice,... including the winning goal.

Future 'Hockey Hall Of Fame' member without a doubt,... Mr. Clutch!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Was thinking the same thing in game 2 as he looked a little off at times. However he did manage to score twice in that game. He may be playing with a nagging injury of some type like many other players.
> 
> Remember, during the 2011 cup final against Vancouver he played with a separated shoulder, broken rib, torn rib cartilage, pinhole puncture in his lung and still managed to score twice,... including the winning goal.
> 
> Future 'Hockey Hall Of Fame' member without a doubt,... Mr. Clutch!


We don't talk about "those times" ok?
Let's try and stay current


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Don't worry.... I got the route all planned out for Toronto! 🤣


Yes, I've seen your proposed route and I must say you have put a lot of thought and planning into that special day,... well done,👏


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Tonight's prediction 5-3 Leafs. Morgan Reilly for the empty netter.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Tonight's prediction 5-3 Leafs. Morgan Reilly for the empty netter.


3-2 Tampa in OT,... Point gets the winner assisted by Stamkos and Hedman.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> 3-2 Tampa in OT,... Point gets the winner assisted by Stamkos and Hedman.


Not gonna happen like that now. Your OT prediction could still happen if the Leafs collapse from here on in.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Tonight's prediction 5-3 Leafs. Morgan Reilly for the empty netter.


I think one of those numbers might be true....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I honestly don’t know which way to go. I’ve had 45yrs of disappointment. (Came to Canada in 77, Leaf’s fan almost immediately). It’s hard to believe. I mean, I want to, but how many times can you get burned? 
By all accounts Leafs should beat the Bolts. Will they?

I dunno. Campbell will be the deciding factor, good or bad.

“Hope will drive a man insane”.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is tough man, I was never a leafs fan being a Habs fan in childhood. Now I am just a "Canadian hockey team" fan so I'll root for any of them in the playoffs.
Don't have hope, just watch and let the chips fall where they may. Hope leads to disappointment.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

jdto said:


> Not gonna happen like that now. Your OT prediction could still happen if the Leafs collapse from here on in.


Still waiting for the third Leaf goal to be called back,... there's gotta be something there in the video replay that will cancel it out,... there's just gotta be,.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> It is tough man, I was never a leafs fan being a Habs fan in childhood. Now I am just a "Canadian hockey team" fan so I'll root for any of them in the playoffs.
> Don't have hope, just watch and let the chips fall where they may. Hope leads to disappointment.


“Mr, you’re a bigger man than I”. You were not hanging around here this time last year when the Habs were in the Finals. 
It got rather ugly between the “root for all things Canadian” and the “never Montreal” camps.
For the record, I was the latter. I just couldn’t do it. In my defence, and to prove consistency I was the only guy in the bar cheering for Anaheim when they faced Ottawa.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

These days I am a fair weather fan to say the least, but I never really get behind much of anything with passion. There isn't really much worth fighting for that isn't family so I just come along for the ride.
... as long as it isn't Boston 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I should also point out that I hate every team Cory Perry plays on too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Tonight's prediction 5-3 Leafs. Morgan Reilly for the empty netter.


You were close. Please continue to predict wins in the future. I will hold you personally responsible for the outcome.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Tonight's prediction 5-3 Leafs. Morgan Reilly for the empty netter.


Got the leafs part right! 

And you just got the goal Reilly would score swapped with the first one 😅


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> “Mr, you’re a bigger man than I”. You were not hanging around here this time last year when the Habs were in the Finals.
> It got rather ugly between the “root for all things Canadian” and the “never Montreal” camps.
> For the record, I was the latter. I just couldn’t do it. In my defence, and to prove consistency I was the only guy in the bar cheering for Anaheim when they faced Ottawa.


I can't play the "cheer Canada" card for the Sens or the Habs. Any other team I'll be on that bandwagon


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> These days I am a fair weather fan to say the least, but I never really get behind much of anything with passion. There isn't really much worth fighting for that isn't family so I just come along for the ride.
> ... as long as it isn't Boston 🤣


Boston,... the team Leaf fans love to hate,... can't say that I blame them for doing so as it must be tough considering the playoff history in the last 3 meetings.

Went through that for years when the Bruins vs Canadiens playoff rivalry was at its peak,...more times than not we got caught holding the  end go the hockey stick.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Boston,... the team Leaf fans love to hate,... can't say that I blame for doing so as it must be tough considering the playoff history in the last 3 meetings.
> 
> Went through that for years when the Bruins vs Canadiens playoff rivalry was at its peak,...more times than not we got caught holding the  end go the hockey stick.


Oh i have perpetually hated the Leaf's don't you worry about that.... but beggars can't be choosers.
I never use to hate Boston... right up until a West Coast Nightmare.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> I can't play the "cheer Canada" card for the Sens or the Habs. Any other team I'll be on that bandwagon


I’m even worse. Of course the Habs and Sens are automatically on the “never” list, but I won’t cheer for any NHL city’s team just because they’re Canadian. This isn’t the Olympics or World Cup. Of the other Canadian-based teams, I have a soft spot for Vancouver and will usually back them, but with the rest, they get no preferential treatment. It will depend who they’re playing or how I feel about certain players on their team.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Bruins wake up halfway through game 3 and pull off a win. Marchand, Pastrnak, Hall all bury the biscuit and Coyle manages to tally the first goal. Swayman plays his first playoff game and gets the win but lets in a real stinker on the Canes second goal.

They looked better but not overly convincing they can take down Carolina in this series unless they show a dominating performance in the next couple of matches.

Would I prefer they prove me incorrect,... sure,...but I know this team like the frets on a neck.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> I’m even worse. Of course the Habs and Sens are automatically on the “never” list, but I won’t cheer for any NHL city’s team just because they’re Canadian. This isn’t the Olympics or World Cup. Of the other Canadian-based teams, I have a soft spot for Vancouver and will usually back them, but with the rest, they get no preferential treatment. It will depend who they’re playing or how I feel about certain players on their team.


Come on now. 
I could understand giving the cold shoulder to a team that you might not have an affiliation for but we have been so deprived of the Cup for so long... so very long that I was still a Habs fan watching the games from between my fathers legs at the base of his favorite arm chair the last time Lord Stanley graced our shores. At this point, if Boston were in Canada I would be rooting for them.

After that we can all go back to camp never never *insert team here*


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Come on now.
> I could understand giving the cold shoulder to a team that you might not have an affiliation for but we have been so deprived of the Cup for so long... so very long that I was still a Habs fan watching the games from between my fathers legs at the base of his favorite arm chair the last time Lord Stanley graced our shores. At this point, if Boston were in Canada I would be rooting for them.
> 
> After that we can all go back to camp never never *insert team here*


Nope. It’s a city by city North American League, so I don’t really care where the Cup ends up when it’s not Toronto (for yet another year lol). Preferably not Montreal or Boston, but beyond that, I’m not patriotic for pro hockey.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Nope. It’s a city by city North American League, so I don’t really care where the Cup ends up when it’s not Toronto (for yet another year lol). Preferably not Montreal or Boston, but beyond that, I’m not patriotic for pro hockey.


Well I suppose that just means Toronto are going to have to win. That way we can both be happy..... but i'll be damned if I cheer for them next year


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well I suppose that just means Toronto are going to have to win. That way we can both be happy..... but i'll be damned if I cheer for them next year


I did back the Canucks when they faced the Bruins, but instead we got a riot.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> I did back the Canucks when they faced the Bruins, but instead we got a riot.


It was disgraceful is what it was. I was pretty stoked for the Canuckleheads to win the cup too... but I didn't light my living room on fire and smash my microwave when they didn't. There is a part of me that hopes Vancouver never wins a cup, just so that shameful memory is forever the legacy of the idiots that perpetrated that nightmare.... on the other hand, I am still hopeful for next season


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> “Mr, you’re a bigger man than I”. You were not hanging around here this time last year when the Habs were in the Finals.
> It got rather ugly between the “root for all things Canadian” and the “never Montreal” camps.
> For the record, I was the latter. I just couldn’t do it. In my defence, and to prove consistency I was the only guy in the bar cheering for Anaheim when they faced Ottawa.


There is a middle ground, I lived in Mtl and grew up cheering habs at least into my late teens, they have no connection to that era, I don’t cheer for them, but I don’t hate them.

In 1984, I went to Edmonton for a week of training in the spring. I was in the bars cheering for the Islanders, but silently, I’m not THAT stupid. I was from Winnipeg, a 21 yr old Hawerchuk fan slash Oiler hater. Ironically (?), I cheer for the Oil these days.


Now: 5-0 Oilers 10 min in 2nd period game 3.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> Now: 5-0 Oilers 10 min in 2nd period game 3.


WTF I stopped watching that game for 5 minutes and there were 4 goals??


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> WTF I stopped watching that game for 5 minutes and there were 4 goals??


5-1 a few seconds after I posted


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Went to bed at 3-2 Leafs. Woke up to be pleasantly surprised to see a 5-2 win.
I kinda thought Tampa would claw back.
Vasilevskiy is a perfect 15-0 after a playoff loss. With something crazy like (I think) 7 shutouts.
He always has a bounce back. This Leafs team does look more determined than previous years. I’m just not ready to get full-on Cup Crazy for them. When just getting out of the first round is their goal, planning a parade route seems premature.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Was thinking the same thing in game 2 as he looked a little off at times. However he did manage to score twice in that game. He may be playing with a nagging injury of some type like many other players.
> 
> Remember, during the 2011 game 7 cup final against Vancouver he played with a separated shoulder, broken rib, torn rib cartilage, pinhole puncture in his lung and still managed to score twice,... including the winning goal.
> 
> Future 'Hockey Hall Of Fame' member without a doubt,... Mr. Clutch!


The good old days . Bergeron is one of the most 'class act' guys out there. 

I used to live in Boston and I went to see the 4 home playoff games against Montreal in '04, including Boston blowing a 3-1 series lead only to lose game 7 at home. It wasn't a happy ride home on the subway. I had season tickets for the following season but the lockout wiped that out.

Great game by the Bruins last night!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> It was disgraceful is what it was. I was pretty stoked for the Canuckleheads to win the cup too... but I didn't light my living room on fire and smash my microwave when they didn't. There is a part of me that hopes Vancouver never wins a cup, just so that shameful memory is forever the legacy of the idiots that perpetrated that nightmare.... on the other hand, I am still hopeful for next season


Yeah, could never understand the hockey riot thang,... however, Vancouver fans are far behind the hockey riot champion Montreal fans,


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> The good old days . Bergeron is one of the most 'class act' guys out there.
> 
> I used to live in Boston and I went to see the 4 home playoff games against Montreal in '04, including Boston blowing a 3-1 series lead only to lose game 7 at home. It wasn't a happy ride home on the subway. I had season tickets for the following season but the lockout wiped that out.
> 
> Great game by the Bruins last night!


Agreed, it wouldn't matter what team he played on,... #37 has top shelf character, leadership and performance qualities,... his actions speak volumes.
Yes, those were painful days when the Bruins blew healthy series leads,... that 2010 series they blew against the Flyers with a 3-0 game lead was as painful as it gets,... but 2011 was a year of redemption, 

Must have been nice to live in Boston having the opportunity to attend games at will,... I'd be there every week if I had the chance.

Bruins definitely played a better brand of hockey and it was refreshing to see them execute a more physical checking game to send a message. They need the same approach for the remaining games to pull this one out of the earlier tailspin of game 1 & 2. Goaltending needs to be a little sharper as well. Looks like a 12:30 game 4 start time,... why not a 9:30am start,... just say'n, lol.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Went to bed at 3-2 Leafs. Woke up to be pleasantly surprised to see a 5-2 win.
> I kinda thought Tampa would claw back.
> Vasilevskiy is a perfect 15-0 after a playoff loss. With something crazy like (I think) 7 shutouts.
> He always has a bounce back. This Leafs team does look more determined than previous years. I’m just not ready to get full-on Cup Crazy for them. When just getting out of the first round is their goal, planning a parade route seems premature.


No need to be cup crazy to cheer for your team. Don't let the 1968-2021 Leafs ruin all the fun.

I'm still calling it Leafs in 5. Except for a few shaky moments in the second period, they played like men last night.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> No need to be cup crazy to cheer for your team. Don't let the 1968-2021 Leafs ruin all the fun.
> 
> I'm still calling it Leafs in 5. Except for a few shaky moments in the second period, they played like men last night.


It was like watching two different teams. All I can say is I was glad they padded the score when they did because man they went flat footed late. 
A win is a win though so I will take it, but to ever turn your back on Tampa is a bad idea.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just an aside....has the world gone crazy with sports betting...commercials everywhere.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> Just an aside....has the world gone crazy with sports betting...commercials everywhere.


They made it legal in Ontario >6 months ago so you gotta get them suckers on board.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Just an aside....has the world gone crazy with sports betting...commercials everywhere.


Most of them are annoying--especially Gretzky's and a couple of others.
(Not their fault necessarily if they were poorly written.)


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Holy smokes do the avalanche look scary


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Choo5440 said:


> Holy smokes do the avalanche look scary


They got that whole high tempo game down pat. Hide the Red Bull....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, anyone watch the Ranger/Pens game? I have never heard commentators go off the chain for, wait for it.... an empty net goal??

Apparently Crosby making a pass on an empty net goal is a phenomenon never to be repeated??


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wild one in Pittsburgh. Pens hold on for the win, with their 3rd stringer in the cage, playing good enough to win. Too much fun...


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Ok, anyone watch the Ranger/Pens game? I have never heard commentators go off the chain for, wait for it.... an empty net goal??
> 
> Apparently Crosby making a pass on an empty net goal is a phenomenon never to be repeated??


When you're so chill and in the groove to make a between your leg pass to the open man.....not too shabby.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dallas putting up a fight. If Flames choke…….?

Oilers going to finish LA in straight games now, I think. 8-2 with the wunderkidz playing 15+16 min and 1 goal.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Perfect hockey day. Four games in succession. And now Flames/Stars tied 2-2 in the third. Markstrom/Oettinger in a great duel. The boys are going at it. Most excellent hockey.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Pavelski, Mr. Clutch gets another to give the Stars the lead.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Ok, anyone watch the Ranger/Pens game? I have never heard commentators go off the chain for, wait for it.... an empty net goal??
> 
> Apparently Crosby making a pass on an empty net goal is a phenomenon never to be repeated??


Crosby having a BM would earn third star from these mike monkeys.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Impressive game by the B's to tie their series with the Canes. They were lead by their top three, but did it without their #1 D man. Swayman cool in net. Yup...impressive.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So, I missed the 1st period, but I was thinking today that whichever team wins a back to back will take the series. 
The obvious math says win-loss-win-loss, blah, blah the series goes to 7 with the Leafs taking it. 
Down 3-0 says it’s tied again.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> So, I missed the 1st period, but I was thinking today that whichever team wins a back to back will take the series.
> The obvious math says win-loss-win-loss, blah, blah the series goes to 7 with the Leafs taking it.
> Down 3-0 says it’s tied again.


I like your math


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I like your math


Ya, but be weary. I’ve always been sh*t at math.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Ya, but be weary. I’ve always been sh*t at math.


No no no.... you are spot on. 
Lets be positive about ourselves here.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> No no no.... you are spot on.
> Lets be positive about ourselves here.


Oh… we’re doing that??

OK.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Oh… we’re doing that??
> 
> OK.


Not really, I don't care about you... I just want to believe that somehow Toronto can break out of the first round and if perpetuating your self worth is a way to get there I am in


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This game is a write-off. Whatever the Leafs had for dinner last night, they need to not eat it ever again lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> This game is a write-off. Whatever the Leafs had for dinner last night, they need to not eat it ever again lol.


I can never quite manage to sort out in my head how it is you can watch the same team and from night to night they are completely different. The boys looks like wet noodles out there tonight, cannot make a pass to save their lives and they would have better possession after an exorcism. That being said, I am just going to blissfully ignore this outing and recall the first game when they handed Tampa the same game as tonight.. I'll be with you 20 more minutes played and hope for a better outcome back in Toronto. 

If not, Edmonton is looking good


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I can never quite manage to sort out in my head how it is you can watch the same team and from night to night they are completely different. The boys looks like wet noodles out there tonight, cannot make a pass to save their lives and they would have better possession after an exorcism. That being said, I am just going to blissfully ignore this outing and recall the first game when they handed Tampa the same game as tonight.. I'll be with you 20 more minutes played and hope for a better outcome back in Toronto.
> 
> If not, Edmonton is looking good


They have to at least end on a high note.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, for a blow out, the third period has at least been entertaining to watch.
Glad the Leafs made it on the board.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well, for a blow out, the third period has at least been entertaining to watch.
> Glad the Leafs made it on the board.


Yeah, a bit of a wild third. At least the Leafs clawed back a couple. Not sure about pulling the goalie with more than 5 minutes left, but whatever.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

jdto said:


> Yeah, a bit of a wild third. At least the Leafs clawed back a couple. Not sure about pulling the goalie with more than 5 minutes left, but whatever.


I was Ok with it, same principle as pulling with 2 minutes left. you either lose anyway, or give yourself a better shot.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Yeah, a bit of a wild third. At least the Leafs clawed back a couple. Not sure about pulling the goalie with more than 5 minutes left, but whatever.


Yeah, I never understand what exactly coaches are thinking. I don't know if it is a quiet desperation that somehow they believe in or just pure insanity but in my less than valid opinion, it is crazy. 
Oh well, 7-3 sits a lot better with me than 5-0 so I'll take the loss and look to Tuesday. 
Hell, I am not even a Leafs fan but this year I am quite involved and this is the series I have watched the most of. Probably just because it is on after I get home from work and over before my kids go to bed. It has been some good hockey to watch


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> I was Ok with it, same principle as pulling with 2 minutes left. you either lose anyway, or give yourself a better shot.


I get it, but it’s funny that Muzzin scored at 5v5, while the Lightning scored two empty-netters. At that point, it’s a huge long shot anyway, so I’m not overly bothered either way. At least they gave themselves a bit of a spark for the next game.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, if you're going to lose anyways, what does it matter. Someone suggested a few years ago that the goalies were not being pulled soon enough, and the first time Roy did it early in Colorado it raised some eyebrows. Some stat guys think 11:40 left for 2 goals down. That seems too soon because teams will scheme for that empty net goal.

I think there are certain things you want to do 6 on 5 that not all teams are very good at. If you can keep possession, like Pittsburgh or Vancouver was so good at in the past, then you can be successful, don't shoot from certain angles, shoot into traffic, win board battles, draw a penalty.

Some stat guys say 11:40:








‎Revisionist History: Malcolm Gladwell's 12 Rules for Life on Apple Podcasts


‎Show Revisionist History, Ep Malcolm Gladwell's 12 Rules for Life - Jun 27, 2018



podcasts.apple.com





It seems 3 minutes for 1 goal is becoming looked at as optimal and possibly 3 minutes per goal. And play 5 forwards.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ugly, ugly loss. The redemption, if there is some to be had was the effort in the third.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Ugly, ugly loss. The redemption, if there is some to be had was the effort in the third.


My 2 cents - I'm happy Keefe went empty net that early. Showed some fight on his end to the team.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> My 2 cents - I'm happy Keefe went empty net that early. Showed some fight on his end to the team.


This is a good point. The coach sending the “we’re not giving up” message is a good thing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Watching Pens v Rangers in Pitt.

There’s a Can Tire ad painted on the ice.

That’s some smart marketing.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Watching Pens v Rangers in Pitt.
> 
> There’s a Can Tire ad painted on the ice.
> 
> That’s some smart marketing.


Are you sure it’s not a virtual overlay? They can do that on the broadcast so they can sell different ads to different regions.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Great comeback by the panthers to tie the series up!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers fans sucking on Tums all day and hoping for a solid home game. Gulp.

Calgary beating up Dallas on shots and possession time, 1-0 after 2.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> Are you sure it’s not a virtual overlay? They can do that on the broadcast so they can sell different ads to different regions.


I considered that. It looks too “old”. Like it’s been skated on, Zamboni’d and skated on… 
I’m not ruling it out, but its possible CT bought some ice space on a rink that they knew (ahead of time) that CBC would be airing all the games regularly.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I considered that. It looks too “old”. Like it’s been skated on, Zamboni’d and skated on…
> I’m not ruling it out, but its possible CT bought some ice space on a rink that they knew (ahead of time) that CBC would be airing all the games regularly.


That's by design, so it doesn't intrude on the flow of the game for the viewer. Check out the highlights below. The ads just inside the bluelines are the virtual ones, while the corners and neutral zone ones don't change. You'll also see they disappear in the different camera angles.

At about the 7:10 mark, you can see the CT overlay ad in the same spot as other ads that appear throughout the game, but it isn't there during the replays from different angles.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm surprised at how back and forth all of these series are going. Aside from the avalanche sweep and the Pens somehow turning back time, they're all even at 2-2.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> That's by design, so it doesn't intrude on the flow of the game for the viewer. Check out the highlights below. The ads just inside the bluelines are the virtual ones, while the corners and neutral zone ones don't change. You'll also see they disappear in the different camera angles.
> 
> At about the 7:10 mark, you can see the CT overlay ad in the same spot as other ads that appear throughout the game, but it isn't there during the replays from different angles.


Wow! The “NHL” sign just inside the blue lines is where the CT one was in the Sportsnet feed last night. 
That technology has certainly come a long way. It used to be so obvious and distracting.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Choo5440 said:


> I'm surprised at how back and forth all of these series are going. Aside from the avalanche sweep and the Pens somehow turning back time, they're all even at 2-2.


That makes for interesting watching for a fan with no vested interest. The fans of the team are probably looking for a sweep!

My prediction for the Toronto v Tampa series is that it looks like it should go 7. Hopefully keeping the trend of no team being able to win a back to back, Leafs come out on top. 
But, if Tampa win tonight, it’s Lightning in 6.
I don’t see the Leafs winning two in a row against the Bolts.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Sturgy my Rangers are on the edge. If you find any Spalding Kro-flites they're mine. I might be eating kro if the Leafs keep on winning. Nice turn of momentum by the Bruins too. The only good news is this horrible playoff beard will be gone and my face can get some tannage.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

leftysg said:


> Hey Sturgy my Rangers are on the edge. If you find any Spalding Kro-flites they're mine. I might be eating kro if the Leafs keep on winning. Nice turn of momentum by the Bruins too. The only good news is this horrible playoff beard will be gone and my face can get some tannage.


Stunning that Shesterkin made 118 saves in the first two games only to get pulled in the next two. That's a head-scratcher how his switch was flipped like that for him after an amazing season.

How about the 3 Halifax boys bringing it on in the playoffs; Crosby, Marchand, and MacKinnon.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Hey Sturgy my Rangers are on the edge. If you find any Spalding Kro-flites they're mine. I might be eating kro if the Leafs keep on winning. Nice turn of momentum by the Bruins too. The only good news is this horrible playoff beard will be gone and my face can get some tannage.


No problem,... Sturgy & I will migrate to any location to clean out the ponds at any golf course to ensure they are not transformed into islands of balls. It's unfortunate the Rangers have gone a little flat as I was also hoping they would send the 🐧's packing for the Arctic Circle.

I am pleasantly surprised how Boston has turned things around in the last couple of games but I think it's still going to be a tough road to winning the series against the Canes. Bruins have a history of finding it hard to win in their building,... especially with what I consider to be the loudest to play in during the playoffs so far. Their fans are highly energized for the full 60.

Boston still has to make big adjustments on their power-play opportunities,... especially the 5 on 3 and major penalty gift power-plays Carolina have been providing them. They had also better brush up on how to cleanly clear the puck out of their zone on the first or second attempt and the not the fifth or sixth. Here's my tip to them,.... _*STOP TRYING TO CLEAR THE PUCK FROM YOUR DEFENSIVE ZONE ALONG THE BOARDS WHERE TWO OR MORE HURRICANE PLAYERS ARE PATIENTLY WAITING TO INTERCEPT YOUR CLEARING ATTEMPT!,... THEY ARE ON TO YOUR REPETITIVE WAYS,... CHANGE-IT-UP!!! *_

Anyways, there are four tipping point games on tap for tonight,... should be some fun filled action.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dru Edwards said:


> How about the 3 Halifax boys bringing it on in the playoffs; Crosby, Marchand, and MacKinnon.


Only Crosby and MacKinnon are Halifax boys: Marchand was adopted from Ratstonia.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Only Crosby and MacKinnon are Halifax boys: Marchand was adopted from Ratstonia.


When Price puts on the Team Canada jersey, he’s the worlds greatest goalie. When Marchand does the same thing, he’s still a turd.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Leafs are done. They are in their own heads and Campbell looks like the career backup he was before the Leafs gave him the starting role. I don’t see them coming back from this, but I would love for them to surprise me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Leafs are done. They are in their own heads and Campbell looks like the career backup he was before the Leafs gave him the starting role. I don’t see them coming back from this, but I would love for them to surprise me.


I want to argue with you, I want to call you a liar... but all I can do is shamefully hang my head and start cheering for Calgary


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, they aren’t completely dead, after all


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> Well, they aren’t completely dead, after all


Showing a lot more life and give a sh*t in the second. Lots of continued pressure in TB’s end with a goal to show for it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Well, they aren’t completely dead, after all





SWLABR said:


> Showing a lot more life and give a sh*t in the second. Lots of continued pressure in TB’s end with a goal to show for it.


RIGHT??
There is still hope isn't there??

.... sorry I was so ready to write them off guys. My bad


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> RIGHT??
> There is still hope isn't there??
> 
> .... sorry I was so ready to write them off guys. My bad


After the first ten minutes, they looked like they were done and the rest of the first was pretty anemic. They came out much better in the 2nd.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Call the 2nd a small victory.

Kept TB from increasing their lead- check!
Cut the deficit in half- check. 
Had more jump? Oh ya!

The momentum is the Leafs to keep or give away. Let’s see where it goes.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Call the 2nd a small victory.
> 
> Kept TB from increasing their lead- check!
> Cut the deficit in half- check.
> ...


Gotta get another one by Vasilevsky, which is no small task.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

As a Leafs, Kings, Sabres, Rangers fan, I will honestly say, none of the above. Sabres are obvious right. I said at the star tof the season Panthers win the cup and I stick by it. The Leafs goaltending is questionable at best. Rangers and Kings, a replay of almost 10 years ago, sure but unlikely. The PAnthers are the misfits and they will prevail. It will be awesome. The NHL will not be happy at all........


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> Gotta get another one by Vasilevsky, which is no small task.


I was ready to agree with that, but he’s not had a great goals against this series. Even the games they won. He’s let in quite a few this post season.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I was ready to agree with that, but he’s not had a great goals against this series. Even the games they won. He’s let in quite a few this post season.


And he just let in another. He has made some huge saves for them, but no one was stopping that one.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Gotta get another one by Vasilevsky, which is no small task.


You were saying?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Whatever Keefe said in the first intermission sure worked.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

There's a reason they don't stop playing at the second intermission. Goals in the third period count as much as the ones in the first period.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dumb play by Marner to drop that puck to nobody in his own zone. You’re leading. Chip it out to clear the zone.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

This has been some game


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My emotional wellbeing is bad though 🤣


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Big showing from Tavares after a quiet series and I like Keefe throwing Matthews out there for double shifts. That was a huge win for this team.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That was as about as gritty a win I’ve seen the Leafs be a part of in a very long time!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> That was as about as gritty a win I’ve seen the Leafs be a part of in a very long time!


Loved seeing Matthews throwing hits and mixing it up out there.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> As a Leafs, Kings, Sabres, Rangers fan, I will honestly say, none of the above. Sabres are obvious right. I said at the star tof the season Panthers win the cup and I stick by it. The Leafs goaltending is questionable at best. Rangers and Kings, a replay of almost 10 years ago, sure but unlikely. The PAnthers are the misfits and they will prevail. It will be awesome. The NHL will not be happy at all........


Maybe, but Colorado are a very fast and competitive team. I‘d bet you a toonie, just promise not to send one of the fake ones you have out there (assumes you’re ON) if you lose.

Nice comeback Leafs, lol @ comments above moaning  Edmonton going to have to come back, 0-1 goal scored 4 minutes in.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Watched the Bruins for the first two periods,... then had to shut it off,... knew where things were heading, ☠
Switched on the Tampa game to lift my spirits,... things looked good and I was forgetting about Boston ing the bed.
Then the Leafs tied the game and I had to shut it off knowing where things were heading,... then I headed out to my neighbours for a garage beer to forget about my troubles and talk about 🚘s.
I'm 😁 again until game 6 back in Boston where their playoff season looks like it will probably ☠🔚.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

playoff tangent - Them Habs got the first pick?!?!

if Price is back on his game next season, and Wright ends up as advertised, they have a good chance at only dealing with a 1 year slump


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

keto said:


> Maybe, but Colorado are a very fast and competitive team. I‘d bet you a toonie, just promise not to send one of the fake ones you have out there (assumes you’re ON) if you lose.
> 
> Nice comeback Leafs, lol @ comments above moaning  Edmonton going to have to come back, 0-1 goal scored 4 minutes in.


After the first ten minutes, they looked cooked lol
With what the Leafs have put fans through the past several years, can you blame me for getting a bit pessimistic after that start?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Whoa!,.. watching the Edmonton game and with about 8 minutes left they were down 4-2,... then suddenly with 5 minutes left the game is tied.

Oilers hit the post with 1:15 remaining in the third,... Kings just hanging on. Shit!, Kings just about score with 8 seconds left,... heading to OT.

Gonna be a crazy ass finish.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh snap!,... 1:05 or so into OT and Kempe nets the winner for L.A.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What an ugly game. They were outshooting us like 3-1 at times, even if low quality, you never know what bounce, create some chaos. Just seemed to want it more, until they ran out of gas, recovered enough to take it. Despite McD.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> What an ugly game. They were outshooting us like 3-1 at times, even if low quality, you never know what bounce, create some chaos. Just seemed to want it more, until they ran out of gas, recovered enough to take it. Despite McD.


Thought for sure the Oilers would win it in OT after that late third period comeback. Would have liked to see Smith go for the poke check on Kempe,... think he would of had a better chance for the save.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Leaf fans...feel like you've been here before?

[h://video]


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jdto said:


> After the first ten minutes, they looked cooked lol
> With what the Leafs have put fans through the past several years, can you blame me for getting a bit pessimistic after that start?


Oh, I was totally with you in thinking the Leafs goose was cooked. I've seen that frustrated play, the dropped shoulders and endless giveaways. 
And, when you made the comment about "getting another one past the goalie was unlikely " I was (again) going to agree. Then I did a little math, and remembered he's not his usually stingey self this series. It was doable. I literally hit "Post" and Nylander scored. 

I said a few pages ago I was being cautiously optimistic. Leafs are my team, but I've been burned sooooooooooo many times. Maybe that's what being a fan is... heartbreak


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Watched the Bruins for the first two periods,... then had to shut it off,... knew where things were heading, ☠
> Switched on the Tampa game to lift my spirits,... things looked good and I was forgetting about Boston ing the bed.
> Then the Leafs tied the game and I had to shut it off knowing where things were heading,... then I headed out to my neighbours for a garage beer to forget about my troubles and talk about 🚘s.
> I'm 😁 again until game 6 back in Boston where their playoff season looks like it will probably ☠🔚.


I'm stupidly superstitious. After TB blew the lead, I bailed. Sat out on the balcony and heard the groans so I figured it was tied up. Funny though, I didn't hear the yelps when the Leafs went ahead. Rangers could be done tonight...guess I'll wear the jersey and watch til its done or out of reach whatever comes first. The mute will be on as I can't stomach the glowing Penguin comments the announcers dole out.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> I'm stupidly superstitious. After TB blew the lead, I bailed. Sat out on the balcony and heard the groans so I figured it was tied up. Funny though, I didn't hear the yelps when the Leafs went ahead. Rangers could be done tonight...guess I'll wear the jersey and watch til its done or out of reach whatever comes first. The mute will be on as I can't stomach the glowing Penguin comments the announcers dole out.


Tampa is walking the tightrope now,... but I wouldn't put them in the out column yet.
I think your Rangers will pull off a win tonight on home ice,... just don't believe they will make it that easy for the Penguins to advance.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Watched the Bruins for the first two periods,... then had to shut it off,... knew where things were heading, ☠
> Switched on the Tampa game to lift my spirits,... things looked good and I was forgetting about Boston ing the bed.
> Then the Leafs tied the game and I had to shut it off knowing where things were heading,... then I headed out to my neighbours for a garage beer to forget about my troubles and talk about 🚘s.
> I'm 😁 again until game 6 back in Boston where their playoff season looks like it will probably ☠🔚.


Good news is that the Bruins are back home tomorrow night for game 6. If they can win that one they've got lots of game 7 experience to help calm the nerves.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I previously called it for the Leafs in 5 (at least they WON game 5). Revised to Leafs in 6, only because they have to based on their game 7 performances.

Seriously, if they don't get their poop together and pull this off in game 6, I don't have much hope for them moving ahead, even if they do squeak by in a game 7. It's time to finish.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Good news is that the Bruins are back home tomorrow night for game 6. If they can win that one they've got lots of game 7 experience to help calm the nerves.


Well, back home for game 6 is a positive,... however, if they don't find a way to score first(which they have not thus far in the series), their chances of coming back have a low percentage,... especially based on their last performance in Carolina.

If they do happen to pull out a victory in game 6 and force the full monty I'm not too sure their previous track record of winning game sevens will mean that much given most of the players on the current roster would have never experienced that situation. The faces have certainly changed over the last few years and the goaltending we had with Rask or Thomas in those past games seven years is not what we can count on with the current net minding of Ullmark and Swayman,... although they are decent they are not at the level of the previous two.

If the Bruins don't somehow flip the switch and become red hot for the last one or two games I'm afraid I'll be salvaging '*B*'golf balls and other Boston paraphernalia out of the golf course ponds.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WTF is going on in the Rangers game. I went to go yell at my kids and I get back and they game is tied at 3??

Just when I thought NY should pull their goalie with 32 minutes left.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> WTF is going on in the Rangers game. I went to go yell at my kids and I get back and they game is tied at 3??
> 
> Just when I thought NY should pull their goalie with 32 minutes left.


We were down 2-0. Enough of this crap, I go and shave my playoff beard. Within five minutes Rangers have scored 3. Gotta win this one and keep Sturgy out of the golf pond.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> We were down 2-0. Enough of this crap, I go and shave my playoff beard. Within five minutes Rangers have scored 3. Gotta win this one and keep Sturgy out of the golf pond.


Like I said, last I looked it was 2-0 and then I am doing some quick mental math and it is 3-3?? Apparently blinking in this series is unacceptable.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Rangers win,... as predicted. You're still alive and well lefysg , 😄,... and so is my hockey pool bracket, 😃


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Someone better tell Calgary and Dallas there are in fact 3 periods in a hockey game. I am exhausted just watching the first 6 minutes.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Panthers make one of their patented comebacks,... down 3-0 and score 5 unanswered goals to go up in the series 3-2.
Entertaing game to say the least.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> Panthers make one of their patented comebacks,... down 3-0 and score 5 unanswered goals to go up in the series 3-2.
> Entertaing game to say the least.


Yeah that was a good one. And then the Flames just crushed it in the third to take down the Stars. Game six on Friday in big D. Some good hockey going on.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I hope Crosby is able to play the next game.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Edmonton losing at home, going into LA, and not having Darnell Nurse sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> Edmonton losing at home, going into LA, and not having Darnell Nurse sounds like a recipe for disaster.


Edmonton is suffering again from their usual goaltending issues. Was questioning why they are so dedicated going with Smith.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> I hope Crosby is able to play the next game.


What's going on with Crosby?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> What's going on with Crosby?


Took a hit to the head.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

jdto said:


> Took a hit to the head.


Suspension to the Ranger player?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Suspension to the Ranger player?


Not so far and apparently it’s not likely. I’ll have to watch it properly as I only saw the reply in passing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

4-3 leafs tonight.
You heard it here first.
.......this post may be edited in future.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Suspension to the Ranger player?


No, I've seen several NHL players, Bieksa, O'Neill say it was awkward but not suspendable. I go with their opinion compared to that of fandom.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> 4-3 leafs tonight.
> You heard it here first.
> .......this post may be edited in future.


Quoted to thwart future alternative facts.

5-2 Leafs.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Quoted to thwart future alternative facts.
> 
> 5-2 Leafs.


Damn you!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Dru Edwards said:


> I hope Crosby is able to play the next game.


He's the driving wheel for that team.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> Edmonton is suffering again from their usual goaltending issues. Was questioning why they are so dedicated going with Smith.


Teams that have changed their starting goalies.....Bruins, Blues, Wild (tonight), Canes, Caps, Av's, Preds....it is within the realm of possibility. .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mark Brown said:


> 4-3 leafs tonight.
> You heard it here first.
> .......this post may be edited in future.


Well Tampa did their part.
I'm a little worried about the Leafs at this point in the action.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Go Bruins (I have nothing left)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This is painful lol. I keep waiting for the wheels to fall off while simultaneously wanting to believe they won’t. 15 minutes…


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Great effort by the B's to beat the Canes....B's PK was exemplary....Swayman was cool and calm. B's anchored by Lindholm and MacAvoy on the back end, after both missing the last game.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> This is painful lol. I keep waiting for the wheels to fall off while simultaneously wanting to believe they won’t. 15 minutes…


LOL
I know exactly how you feel!

I would also like to point out that I get that Stanley cup final feeling just thinking Toronto could make it out of the first round 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think Kerfoot has money on Tampa Bay.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> 4-3 leafs tonight.
> You heard it here first.
> .......this post may be edited in future.


[h://video]


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

And OT it is....let the nail biting begin.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well I got something right


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Back to Hog Town.....good stuff.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Had the best chances, but Tampa is so tough to put away. What a Saturday night coming up!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

TB just look so cool and calm, while the Leafs were shaky looking in OT.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oil up 2-1 late 2nd, looking much more cohesive. Drai hurt, Nurse suspended. They just mentioned, possibly Dustin Brown’s last home game.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wasn’t near civilization (see Backyard thread) so I had someone sending me the updates via text. When we ran out of light to continue working, we made dinner. 
I have tried to listen to the NHL on my SiriusXM in the car with no luck, but I tried the app. Success. I only listened to the OT, but it sounded like the Leafs had way more chances. I guess the person sending text was marginally head of my feed. I’m listening with anticipation and I get the dreaded “Tampa wins it in OT”.

I had predicted fairly early neither of these teams looked capable of winning back to back.

I’ll stick with it. Leafs in 7.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

HighNoon said:


> He's the driving wheel for that team.


Crosby is an amazing player and he's seen a lot of ice injury that almost resulted in a lost career. We're fortunate that he was able to make it back from those concussions years ago... and the puck to the face.

3 game 6s tonight and 3 game 7s tomorrow!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dru Edwards said:


> Crosby is an amazing player and he's seen a lot of ice injury that almost resulted in a lost career. We're fortunate that he was able to make it back from those concussions years ago... and the puck to the face.
> 
> 3 game 6s tonight and 3 game 7s tomorrow!


It has been a wild first round. I have enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> It has been a wild first round. I have enjoyed it very much.


The first round is always the most exciting for me. 4 games each night and there's usually a team you support in the first round to make it interesting. Each round gets more intense if your team progresses but so much more hockey and upsets in round 1.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Bruins make it to game 7,...again i'm pleasantly surprised,🙀. Well, they need to at least perform as in game 6 with a key feature of,... scoring first. Still their power play needs to really start clicking,... preferably by Saturday,... at around 4:30.
Marchand needs to not take dumbass penalties any time during the game,... even if they are up 5-1 with 3:30 left in the third, 🙄. It's been a homer series so far but hopefully that trend will end at the PNC Arena May 14 at approximately 7pm.

As far as Toronto vs Tampa,... I call the ⚡ in 7 games,🙄 ,...based on historical data you understand.
.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wondering, has there been any microchip transmissions, perhaps from a certain sturgeon, swimming up Lake Ontario towards the Humber River?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Just wondering, has there been any microchip transmissions, perhaps from a certain sturgeon, swimming up Lake Ontario towards the Humber River?


Yes, they are staging in the Toronto area now and ready for dispatch if necessary,... this will also be taking place in the Boston area on Saturday,... and well, actually,... ever other city that still has a horse in this race for the next couple days.

, may have to recruit a few giant B.C. White Sturgeon with the sucking power of a Dyson for some of the hardcore hockey centre golf courses.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yes, they are staging in the Toronto area now and ready for dispatch if necessary,... this will also be taking place in the Boston area on Saturday,... and well, actually,... ever other city that still has a horse in this race for the next couple days.
> 
> , may have to recruit a few giant B.C. White Sturgeon with the sucking power of a Dyson for some of the hardcore hockey centre golf courses.
> View attachment 417492


A part of me is going to feel really good when that fish is sucking up all them Black and Yellow balls.....


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Went to change my vote, but noticed no Ottawa Senators option.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yes, they are staging in the Toronto area now and ready for dispatch if necessary,... this will also be taking place in the Boston area on Saturday,... and well, actually,... ever other city that still has a horse in this race for the next couple days.
> 
> , may have to recruit a few giant B.C. White Sturgeon with the sucking power of a Dyson for some of the hardcore hockey centre golf courses.
> View attachment 417492


Apparently the Canuck logo balls have had time to digest.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> Apparently the Canuck logo balls have had time to digest.


Those guys have had so much time on the greens, their balls don't make it into the water.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

More craziness tonight. Game 7s abound this weekend. As an aside, does anyone else find these American TNT announcers tiresome? I know we are locked in unfortunately but give us some Gord Miller please.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

leftysg said:


> More craziness tonight. Game 7s abound this weekend. As an aside, does anyone else find these American TNT announcers tiresome? I know we are locked in unfortunately but give us some Gord Miller please.


I miss the Harry Neale and Bob Cole duo. 

Three Game 7s tonight!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dru Edwards said:


> I miss the Harry Neale and Bob Cole duo.
> 
> Three Game 7s tonight!


It is going to be a night. I hesitate to say good.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Those guys have had so much time on the greens, their balls don't make it into the water.


Huh,... they actually have balls?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Huh,... they actually have balls?


Now we are punching below the belt... lets keep it clean there Rider.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> A part of me is going to feel really good when that fish is sucking up all them Black and Yellow balls.....


Not to out of the realm of possibility,... it usually takes me 5 to 10 minutes of watching the first period of any Bruins game to determine where their heads are at and what type of game I can expect to be delivered by the roster. Hopefully they decide to start on time and play with the tenacity of a Bear in a leg hold trap and treat tonights match as if it may be their last game of the season,... oh, wait a minute,


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think they are gonna break out of the first round, but then again I think Toronto are going to do it too so I am probably not the most reliable source for information on the matter.

Hell, I am still holding out hope this might be the year the Canucks win??


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Dru Edwards said:


> I miss the Harry Neale and Bob Cole duo.
> 
> Three Game 7s tonight!


Harry Neale? Yes!! 

Bob Cole? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I absolutely HATED the way that F'ing idiot called a game!!! It was like he was calling a game for people who had never heard of hockey, and were catching their very first game... ON THE RADIO!! He never f'ing shut up! 

It's like... if he stopped talking for one split second, we'd think he was dead. I prayed for his death on air!!!!!!!!!!! 

When he announced his retirement, _I_ had a parade out front the ACC!!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

40 minutes to game time. I feel like puking.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Not looking good for the Bruins


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Harry Neale? Yes!!
> 
> Bob Cole? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


While I admire your commitment to your opinion, I disagree. I always enjoyed Cole, although I think he retired a few years later than he should have. That said, Cuthbert has done a good job during these playoffs.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Well,... no surprise really,... clearly the better team won. Bruins didn't start on time,.... power play continued to suck and penalty problems. No energy, urgency in their game,... until the last few minutes of course,... always the last few or so minutes and miraculously they find and release this stored energy. As if someone looked up at the clock suddenly, realized and shouted out, "Hey!,... shit!,... we're down a couple!" lol.

I watched the first period then left the room and spent the second and 3/4 of the third soaking up the sun outside with a couple cold ones. Came in for the last 5 and was not surprised at the 3-1 lead by the Canes. Congrats to them and their fans as they deserved the series win with great efforts by everyone on their roster when needed most.

Truth be told as disappointed as I might be the Boston's lack lustre effort and loss I actually did bet against them in my hockey pool bracket,... that should speak volumes of what I thought their chances were to win this series from the get go. Time for Bruins management to start building a bigger and faster team to keep up with the current trends of the what is going on with the rest of the NHL.

Now I can sit back and relax while watching the rest of the playoffs,... and, my wife hasn't said so but I know in her mind she is somewhat relieved she doesn't have to sit in the same room with me while the Bruins are playing,... can't say that I blame her for those thoughts at times, lol.

Go Tampa, 😁

Time to put Sturgy to work.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Congrats to them and their fans as they deserved the series win with great efforts by everyone on their roster when needed most.


So I was reading this post thinking, wow, that's a stand up guy. Losing with dignity and all. Here is a hand for you

.... but then I kept reading and this popped up



Midnight Rider said:


> Go Tampa, 😁


And now.... well now sir, I am done with you


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> So I was reading this post thinking, wow, that's a stand up guy. Losing with dignity and all. Here is a hand for you
> 
> .... but then I kept reading and this popped up
> 
> ...


Well, to cite the words of BlueRocker,... "I have nothing left."


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I do see in that playoff bracket you got Toronto in 7 so I am rooting for you man. 

See, I wouldn't turn my back on *You*


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Yikes, feel bad for Point, that injury didn't look good


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

When the Leafs tied the game, I may have pooped a little bit.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

GO FLAMES!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Tough go of it to set a team record for points and get the back-to-back champs in the first round. This was a much better showing and series than the recent collapses, but the result is the same.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dru Edwards said:


> I miss the Harry Neale and Bob Cole duo.
> 
> Three Game 7s tonight!





SWLABR said:


> Harry Neale? Yes!!
> 
> Bob Cole? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh Baby!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sturgy cleaning out ponds in Hogtown and Beantown.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

UGH  Well maybe next year...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

The first round should be just one game. 
The Ballard curse strikes again. 😆


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I do see in that playoff bracket you got Toronto in 7 so I am rooting for you man.
> 
> See, I wouldn't turn my back on *You*


To be honest I initially picked Tampa,... then after game one I switched over to Toronto due to the 5-0 win. The NHL hockey bracket allows you to change your pick after game one and before game two of both conferences. I was going to switch back over to Tampa after thinking about it for a day but forgot and didn't meet the time deadline,... I screwed myself out of 13 valuable points,  .

The one and only time I needed the Leafs to do me a solid and move one step closer to a $1,000 clam prize and,... well, you know the rest of the story, 

Not gonna lie to ya,... due to the hockey bracket position I put myself in I was having a tough time deciding who the hell I wanted to win on a few occasions during the match, lol,... but I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> To be honest I initially picked Tampa,... then after game one I switched over to Toronto due to the 5-0 win. The NHL hockey bracket allows you to change your pick after game one and before game two of both conferences. I was going to switch back over to Tampa after thinking about it for a day but forgot and didn't meet the time deadline,... I screwed myself out of 13 valuable points,  .
> 
> The one and only time I needed the Leafs to do me a solid and move one step closer to a $1,000 clam prize and,... well, you know the rest of the story,
> 
> Not gonna lie to ya,... due to the hockey bracket position I put myself in I was having a tough time deciding who the hell I wanted to win on a few occasions during the match, lol,... but I won't lose any sleep over it.


Neither will I. Being a Fairweather fan has its benefits 🤣


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, tough one TO fans, but no shame losing in 7 to the back to back defending champs. Hahahaha not, and at home too.

Oil get it done, in a low event game they dominated except when Duncan Keith was on the ice, ugh. McDavid honest taking it to another level.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> Well, tough one TO fans, but no shame losing in 7 to the back to back defending champs. Hahahaha not, and at home too.
> 
> Oil get it done, in a low event game they dominated except when Duncan Keith was on the ice, ugh. McDavid honest taking it to another level.


Oilers vs Kings was the most entertaining game of the three in my opinion. Fast pace, physical and fantastic goaltending at both ends,... although I think Quick was forced to work harder and make a handful of better saves.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Leaf's are done. If I played golf, I'd be hitting the links.😥


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Well Rider, we lost <sigh>. Not sure if it would make a difference because the Bruins couldn't win in Carolina but I think it was a mistake to start Ullmark in games 1 and 2. Thinking that if he lost 4-0 in his final regular start rather than get a shutout that Swayman would have started the series. 

Bruins powerplay... they've been great over the years but of late just couldn't put it together.

Thinking Bergeron will be back for another year or call it quits (no contract for next year). Don't see him going anywhere else. Here's to another Selke award this year. 



Midnight Rider said:


> Well,... no surprise really,... clearly the better team won. Bruins didn't start on time,.... power play continued to suck and penalty problems. No energy, urgency in their game,... until the last few minutes of course,... always the last few or so minutes and miraculously they find and release this stored energy. As if someone looked up at the clock suddenly, realized and shouted out, "Hey!,... shit!,... we're down a couple!" lol.
> 
> I watched the first period then left the room and spent the second and 3/4 of the third soaking up the sun outside with a couple cold ones. Came in for the last 5 and was not surprised at the 3-1 lead by the Canes. Congrats to them and their fans as they deserved the series win with great efforts by everyone on their roster when needed most.
> 
> ...


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> To be honest I initially picked Tampa,... then after game one I switched over to Toronto due to the 5-0 win. The NHL hockey bracket allows you to change your pick after game one and before game two of both conferences. I was going to switch back over to Tampa after thinking about it for a day but forgot and didn't meet the time deadline,... I screwed myself out of 13 valuable points,  .
> 
> The one and only time I needed the Leafs to do me a solid and move one step closer to a $1,000 clam prize and,... well, you know the rest of the story,
> 
> Not gonna lie to ya,... due to the hockey bracket position I put myself in I was having a tough time deciding who the hell I wanted to win on a few occasions during the match, lol,... but I won't lose any sleep over it.


Always trust your first mind. And don't let your left hand know what your right hand is doing.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

The beat goes on in Leaf country.....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Now all of a sudden I cannot watch games on CBC gem and must pay for sportsnet??
This makes me a sad little angry man. 

Does Sportsnet not know that the more money I spend there the fewer guitars I will own??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Now all of a sudden I cannot watch games on CBC gem and must pay for sportsnet??
> This makes me a sad little angry man.
> 
> Does Sportsnet not know that the more money I spend there the fewer guitars I will own??


Reddit NHL Streams


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Reddit NHL Streams


that would have been really handy 14.99 ago 
oh well... commerce commence!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well any game Pittsburgh loses is a good game in my book.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Rangers/Canes should be a good match up. Enough time off, and expecting Freddie Andersen back between the pipes.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well any game Pittsburgh loses is a good game in my book.


I don’t disagree, but I don’t love it when the Rangers win, either.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How about them Rangers! Comeback from a 3-1 series deficit. Sturgy...change of plan...set course for western Pennsylvania...not too far from Toronto.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My affiliation with NY ended in '94. I still remember that series. I would have been 9-10 and watched it with my Dad. I fell asleep when it went into OT, if it went into OT and I remember waking up off the couch being so excited. Being on the East Coast, I followed the Rangers with Messier over them stinking Western Conference Canucks. Funny how time and 5500 KM can really change ones perspective.

Just Wiki'd that. Not OT, just some clock reviews that took some time. That would put young me asleep at 11:30ish local time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Calgary Dallas is a good game, 2-2 in 3rd. Go Stars. I can sometimes cheer for Flames, we get lots of their games on tv, but not when it involves Edmonton. I think we’d have an easier time with Dallas, to hell with boa.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Shots 52-23 Cal, but going to OT at 2-2


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> Shots 52-23 Cal, but going to OT at 2-2


If desire could win games this one would have been over a long time ago.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Holy hell!
That was something to see.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> How about them Rangers! Comeback from a 3-1 series deficit. Sturgy...change of plan...set course for western Pennsylvania...not too far from Toronto.


_*DONE!*_


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Holy hell!
> That was something to see.


Phenomenal Finish!,... Oettinger,...what a performance for a rookie in game 7.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Phenomenal Finish!,... Oettinger,...what a performance for a rookie in game 7.


They might as well have built a bloody brick wall in the net. That guy stood on his head and then some. It really was a good game to watch.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting first round pool wise for me in the office pool.

Went 7/8 picks wise, only getting the Bos/Car series outcome incorrect.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BOA will be the series to watch.

Go Oil.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> BOA will be the series to watch.
> 
> Go Oil.


Its gonna be awesome!

Plus it is a guarantee a Canadian team makes it to the semi's. My hockey affiliations at the point are not aggregated beyond a national level.

The habs have always been my team from the wee years and Vancouver snuck in there since I moved to the west coast. I would take the Habs over the Canucks any day.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

terminalvertigo said:


> Interesting first round pool wise for me in the office pool.
> 
> Went 7/8 picks wise, only getting the Bos/Car series outcome incorrect.


That should put you in a good position for the remainder of the playoffs,... I'm thinking that you currently sit in the #1 spot.

I went 6/8 in this round,...could have been 7/8 but as mentioned earlier I forgot and failed to meet the time deadline to change my selection in the Leafs vs Tampa series back over to Tampa and lost 13 points, 😡. 

Got the Kings vs Edmonton series wrong too.

Went the opposite as you on the Bruins vs Canes series,... and that's coming from a Bruins fan,... wish I could have talked to you about your choice before the series started and helped get you to 8/8, lol.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha!

great minds and all that!










Went the opposite as you on the Leafs vs Bolts series,... and that's coming from a leafs fan,... wish I could have talked to you about your choice before the series started and helped get you to 7/8


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

terminalvertigo said:


> Ha!
> 
> great minds and all that!
> 
> ...


Yes, wish you could have reminded me to stick with my initial choice and to follow that gut feeling. I mean,...I did name my bracket, 'Not Toronto',...talk about blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

__





Snatch-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory Definitions | What does snatch-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory mean? | Best 1 Definitions of Snatch-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory


Define snatch-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory. Snatch-defeat-from-the-jaws-of-victory as a verb means (idiomatic) To suddenly lose a <a>contest</a> one seemed very likely to win, especially through <a>mistakes</a> or <a>ba....




www.yourdictionary.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, I'm gonna say Panthers in 4. Not because I think it is true but because I hate Tampa. Ok, I don't even hate Tampa, I just hate Perry. 

Cory and Katy


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> So, I'm gonna say Panthers in 4. Not because I think it is true but because I hate Tampa. Ok, I don't even hate Tampa, I just hate Perry.
> 
> Cory and Katy


3-1 Tampa in the 3rd, best wishes. I used to hate Perry, but he's so good at what he does, I can't any more.

lol came back in to edit, Perry has a goal and an assist.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> 3-1 Tampa in the 3rd, best wishes. I used to hate Perry, but he's so good at what he does, I can't any more.
> 
> lol came back in to edit, Perry has a goal and an assist.


There is nothing wrong with holding onto my dreams until the bitter end 

... I mean, I even said it wasn't because I thought it was true.


Just a little edit here:
So, my dreams mean nothing now. Thanks Tampa


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kucherov is a fun player to watch when he gets going.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

jdto said:


> Kucherov is a fun player to watch when he gets going.


That move he put on Ekblad (who's no slouch on D), was highlight reel all night long.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Heck of a good game in Denver.....Avs/Blues going to OT tied 2-2....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Great game for Binnington but Manson gets the OT winner on the screen....3-2 Av's....first blood.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Great game for Binnington but Manson gets the OT winner on the screen....3-2 Av's....first blood.


Man, that OT was all Colorado,... It looked like the blues were down 2 skaters for the majority of the time and get outshot 13-0, .

Av's are a machine and play the full 60 like every game is the 7th of the series. If they stay healthy I don't know if any team can take their cup dreams away.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well it is a wild ride in Calgary tonight. I like watching goals.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wild one indeed. 6-5 Flames heading into the 3rd. Spin the roulette wheel and pick a number....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HighNoon said:


> Wild one indeed. 6-5 Flames heading into the 3rd. Spin the roulette wheel and pick a number....


It has been crazy! It does a lot to settle something i cannot help but think every time I see teams get into the deep cycle game.

Shooting the puck results in way more goals than fancy passing inside the blue line.

.....and now its tied.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

7-6 Flames....Andersson....spin the wheel...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This reminds me a lot of mid 90's hockey. I cannot say I am upset by that.

I had the Flames pegged to win the cup but that was rooted in hope, not logic.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well I for one hope Calgary Edmonton series goes to 7 games because I could watch a whole lot more of that hockey!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to watch a playoff game in Calgary,... and a basketball game broke out.
Huh,...looks like a fight may break out too,... Lucic just dropped Kassian on his ass.

Goaltending was spectacular at both ends, .


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Eh, you had to admire the Oilers’ courage and depth to get it back to 6-6, but they have had the same fundamental problem of a mediocre d-core and crap team defence (includes goal) for a dozen or more years.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> Eh, you had to admire the Oilers’ courage and depth to get it back to 6-6, but they have had the same fundamental problem of a mediocre d-core and crap team defence (includes goal) for a dozen or more years.


I made a comment earlier in this thread about having my doubts with Smith being relied on to be a major factor for the Oilers going deep in the playoffs. No doubt he has flashes of brilliance,... but as a consistent #1 stonewall playoff performer,... I just don't see it happening. With Koskinen a the backup the Oilers are in tough.

I 100% agree with you in that Edmonton must retool their defensive core which may entail trading some forward personnel to acquire a decent defensive core to help right the ship.

Yeah, Markstrom let 6 get by him but that was his worse game of the playoffs and the majority of his playoff performances have been solid.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow....Bolts go up 2-0 against the Cats....1-1 and both D men leave the front of the net and Colton scores with a couple seconds left in the game. Wow....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Blues even up the series with the Avs, winning 4-1. Kudos to the coaching staff for the game plan and great execution to shut down the vaunted Av's offense (O'Reilly smothered MacKinnon). Binnington solid, Perron buries a couple.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Wow....Bolts go up 2-0 against the Cats....1-1 and both D men leave the front of the net and Colton scores with a couple seconds left in the game. Wow....


Painful loss for the Panthers,...indeed. However, Floridas has shown resiliency throughout the regular season and playoffs so I would expect a recovery performance in game 3. I would suspect a good number of Florida fans will make their way down the highway to Tampa.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Painful loss for the Panthers,...indeed. However, Floridas has shown resiliency throughout the regular season and playoffs so I would expect a recovery performance in game 3. I would suspect a good number of Florida fans will make their way down the highway to Tampa.


I watched that game. I could hardly keep my eyes open. It was some pretty good hockey but Calgary/Edmonton kind of ruined hockey for me there the other night. 

If there isn't a goal ever 4 minutes I get bored now


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WTF is this, 3 minutes in and only one goal?? I am disappointed

Edit...

Nevermind!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

The Saddledome was rocking, but it was the Oil fans who drove home happy. Good game. Yeah baby, we got a series.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2 games in and I have to say, it has been some very entertaining hocky! I am glad I get to watch this one. 

There have been times that Edmonton look drunk of their feet but I think in all honesty, when they find their footing, the series will turn rather quickly to their favor. That isn't the outcome that I want, but it is the one I can see.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> 2 games in and I have to say, it has been some very entertaining hocky! I am glad I get to watch this one.
> 
> There have been times that Edmonton look drunk of their feet but I think in all honesty, when they find their footing, the series will turn rather quickly to their favor. That isn't the outcome that I want, but it is the one I can see.


Oilers goaltending is an issue and may determine the outcome of the series. However with McJesus in the barn the game can change so quickly. He can single handedly slope the ice in the other direction. Only a few guys could do that....Orr, Gretzky, Lemieux, Messier, Crosby come to mind. It's amazing to watch him out there. The Flames will try to knock him out. Easy to say, really hard to do.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HighNoon said:


> Oilers goaltending is an issue and may determine the outcome of the series. However with McJesus in the barn the game can change so quickly. He can single handedly slope the ice in the other direction. Only a few guys could do that....Orr, Gretzky, Lemieux, Messier, Crosby come to mind. It's amazing to watch him out there. The Flames will try to knock him out. Easy to say, really hard to do.


That little stop up he did in front of Markstrom was amazing, it looked like he hung there for a whole period before dumping it in the net. 

It is some thrilling hockey to watch.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> That little stop up he did in front of Markstrom was amazing, it looked like he hung there for a whole period before dumping it in the net.
> 
> It is some thrilling hockey to watch.


Nailed it....Suspended in time...like seeing Michael Jordan float up to the rim of the basket.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am not usually impressed because the amount of skill just to skate like they do impresses me to no end and therefore I spend most of my viewing time in a state of disbelief as it is. 

That move he made though was magic. Plus the pass he ran to (insert player I don't remember here) I think for their first goal that counted. Just so natural. Or watching McDavid skate circles around 4 guys coming across the blueline like there was no one there. The guy is a talent for sure. It would be nice to see him and Draisaitl take the cup just for the magic they run together. 

This is also why I like watching playoffs and skipping the season, sure it falls right in line with my level of interest, but I get to see the best from the best and learn about it along the way. I come into the post season completely ignorant of who did what or who is who from the year and then get amazed at what I see.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

HighNoon said:


> Oilers goaltending is an issue and may determine the outcome of the series. However with McJesus in the barn the game can change so quickly. He can single handedly slope the ice in the other direction. Only a few guys could do that....Orr, Gretzky, Lemieux, Messier, Crosby come to mind. It's amazing to watch him out there. The Flames will try to knock him out. Easy to say, really hard to do.


This Battle of Alberta is turning out to be a classic. Great that McDavid has a chance to show a greater audience of his skills in the second round (whether or not you're a fan it's nice to watch talent). He's a game changer for sure. Now that the Bruins and Penguins are out I'll pulling for the Oilers.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well having watched the first half of the 3rd game in the Bolts series, I gotta say I appreciate them not playing like this in TO because at least we could pretend there was hope. Those guys playing now look unstoppable.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I know it's for the regular season but if McDavid doesn't win the Hart, something is massively wrong.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

leftysg said:


> I know it's for the regular season but if McDavid doesn't win the Hart, something is massively wrong.


I kinda think Matthews will get it, because TO media. McD had another great game, Calgary were terrible as much as we were good.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Somebody call Stanley and tell him it's time to come home


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

keto said:


> I kinda think Matthews will get it, because TO media. McD had another great game, Calgary were terrible as much as we were good.


Scoring 60 goals is no small feat. I wouldn’t be bothered by either of them getting it. McDavid sure is having a hell of a playoff run. The Oilers will go as far as he can drag them.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I was rooting for the Oilers to make it out of the first round just so that we can watch McDavid in another round. He's the best in the NHL. Matthews will win the Hart this season and I'm fine with that because he too had an amazing season.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dru Edwards said:


> I was rooting for the Oilers to make it out of the first round just so that we can watch McDavid in another round. He's the best in the NHL. Matthews will win the Hart this season and I'm fine with that because he too had an amazing season.


He scored sixty goals, but he's not the most valuable player. I'll say Shesterkin and McDavid are more valuable to their squads. We only see more Matthews and get the Toronto media tire pumping.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Too good not to repost this


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

leftysg said:


> He scored sixty goals, but he's not the most valuable player. I'll say Shesterkin and McDavid are more valuable to their squads. We only see more Matthews and get the Toronto media tire pumping.


It’s tough to argue McDavid’s value to the Oilers, for sure. The Hart is supposed to go the the “MVP”, but it’s as much about the season performance as the perceived value of the player to their team. The oddsmakers have Matthews as the favourite to win.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jdto said:


> It’s tough to argue McDavid’s value to the Oilers, for sure. The Hart is supposed to go the the “MVP”, but it’s as much about the season performance as the perceived value of the player to their team. The oddsmakers have Matthews as the favourite to win.


I get it but for me, that's why he gets the Rocket,as Shesterkin will get the Vezina. Hart=Most Valuable. I'd love to have Matthews on my favourite team... maybe in a couple of years. However, Rangers not in their position, and Oilers not in their spot without their guys.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Tampa sweeps.
No one is surprised.

That was the closest game I have seen in that series and I still think Tampa out played them. That is a dangerous looking team.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Tampa sweeps.
> No one is surprised.
> 
> That was the closest game I have seen in that series and I still think Tampa out played them. That is a dangerous looking team.


Well at least the Leafs took them to 7.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Tampa sweeps.
> No one is surprised.
> 
> That was the closest game I have seen in that series and I still think Tampa out played them. That is a dangerous looking team.


And they had two goals called back. For some reason the Panthers PP went totally cold (not playing Giroux on the top line didn't help....that's why you got him). The player for them that shined every game was Gudas. What a beast. Now the Bolts get time to rest and heal....not a good omen for the winner of the Canes/Rangers series.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> And they had two goals called back. For some reason the Panthers PP went totally cold (not playing Giroux on the top line didn't help....that's why you got him). The player for them that shined every game was Gudas. What a beast. Now the Bolts get time to rest and heal....not a good omen for the winner of the Canes/Rangers series.


I only hope we get that far.Goodrow and Blais would probably be back for that series and would help the fourth line immensely.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear Sturgy...Hope you have been enjoying the warm Florida waters. Maybe a trip up the relatively warm Mississippi is in order or a trip up the Atlantic shore and inland to Raleigh? Please stay away from the Hudson...it's still too cold.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> Tampa sweeps.
> No one is surprised.
> 
> That was the closest game I have seen in that series and I still think Tampa out played them. That is a dangerous looking team.


I think Tampa Bay is heading to the Cup Finals.

Who would have thought the Oilers would be ahead in the series 3-1 after losing game one 9-6. It's finally coming together for them. Rooting for them to close out the series. McDavid is amazing.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Colorado vs St.Louis,... Av's up 3-0,... then drop the lead and the Blues tie it with about 5 minutes left. Then McKinnon goes end to end on a freight train run and scores the 4-3 go ahead goal with just over 2 minutes left,... game over right?
Nope,... St.Louis ties it with 56 seconds left in the game and it's tied at 4-4,... going into OT.

Av's lead series 3-1 and they had them in a death step over-toe-hold but the Blues wiggle out to avoid the pin,... I love this shit!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It has been quite the game. I haven't enjoyed a lot of this series, but tonight is on fire.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh snap!,... the Blues win just a few minutes into OT. Back to St.Louis for game 6,... I think this one is going 7 games.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just voted "Toronto" In case Tampa gets disqualified for dirty play or bad refereeing when they played the Leafs. You never know.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh look... Tampa up to 2 votes. I had them before the Toronto series started. Someone has joined me late.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

What a waste of MacKinnon's hat trick and 4 point night. Colorado blew a 3-0 lead and a 4-3 lead with a minute left. 

Rooting for the Oilers tonight. Not only is McDavid leading the league in playoff points but he's also a +17 and second place is only a +9.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dru Edwards said:


> Rooting for the Oilers


Why you wanna go and say a thing like that. Can you not afford me just a small amount of hope? Think of the children!


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> Why you wanna go and say a thing like that. Can you not afford me just a small amount of hope? Think of the children!


Hey Mark, if there's any team that can turn around a 3-1 series lead it's the Flames... especially against the Oilers who never seem to step up when it counts. Think about all the #1 draft pics over the past few years. Still, I'm hoping that this Oilers team can take an early lead and not give it up and Mike Smith not give up an easy goal that throws the game.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Why you wanna go and say a thing like that. Can you not afford me just a small amount of hope? Think of the children!


How about this. I'm cheering for the Oil but putting money on Flamers. Feel better?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> How about this. I'm cheering for the Oil but putting money on Flamers. Feel better?


I mean, one could put money on them to lose.... so I am suspicious to say the least


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

W T F
that is all


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Crazy game. But yeah, that was a kick and Elliot Friedman is a dummy.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Crazy game. But yeah, that was a kick and Elliot Friedman is a dummy.


Two of those statements is true and one of them is that it is a crazy game.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Had to be McDavid. Oilers will be in tough in the next round, but with McDavid, I’ll never count them out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok guys. Big Leaf fan here that doesn't follow hockey once the Leafs are out but, I may be interested if a Canadian team gets in the finals for the cup. What are my chances?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

A strong 40%z


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm an eastern conference supporter so I have no horse in the race so to speak. Having just watched the game in 30 replay, Calgary...you got hosed on the Coleman non goal.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It was criminal. I am biased but I can still see the light. 

One of the worst calls in hockey in a while.... but thems the breaks.

I console myself with the fact that in all likelihood Edmonton would have taken the series anyway, but I still feel cheated of some excellent hockey.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You can see from the right camera shot that Coleman twists his ankle an extra 1/2" and gives his foot an extra boost in the 3-4" before contact, it was a kick. It cost me $$ when it was turned around lol, that's OK I was wearing an Oilers jersey. I had bet Flames straight up to win.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

TV announcer saying Oilers 'Team of Destiny'. That's the kiss of death right there. Sure do look good though, and it would be a lot of fun to see them in the finals, especially in the American-centric NHL
.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

jdto said:


> Had to be McDavid. Oilers will be in tough in the next round, but with McDavid, I’ll never count them out.


+1. I think the Oilers are going to the Cup finals against the Lightning. Even though I thought the Avalanche are the team to beat this year the Oilers have something going for them... McDavid and company.



Guitar101 said:


> Ok guys. Big Leaf fan here that doesn't follow hockey once the Leafs are out but, I may be interested if a Canadian team gets in the finals for the cup. What are my chances?


Great chance a Canadian team makes it to the Cup final. At least it won't be Montreal.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Four goals in 1':11",... fun stuff. 
Smith will be the weak link going forward against the Blues or Colorado,... but especially Colorado if they advance.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

It was called a goal on the ice and there was 100% NOT enough evidence to overturn that. It would have counted in basically every other situation this year. The puck was going in anyway and Coleman is being taken down by a defender at the same time while trying to avoid goalie interference as well, which would have been the next challenge. Oil was fortunate but they are done next round anyway.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

100% agree. It was ludicrous to make that call. If the call in the ice was not goal, maybe then I could see it although I still think it would be wrong but to overturn a call on the ice it has to be definitive.

Last time I checked definitive does not leave a lot of room for speculation yet here we are.

I'm still kinda cheesed about it but it goes to my "The NHL directs competition to their interests theory" that generally speaking does not hold water but once in a while feels so true.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This angle looks like a kick:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530041720234119168


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

"looks kinda like maybe he sort of might have kicked it"

is worlds away from 

"kicked it"


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> "looks kinda like maybe he sort of might have kicked it"
> 
> is worlds away from
> 
> "kicked it"


True. I wasn't in the refs' huddle so I don't know what they were thinking. Teams get screwed by refs in sports all the time...it's sort of part of the game 

I'm still mad at Kerry Fraser lol


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Was a kick by the definition in the rulebook. 
Good call.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jdto said:


> This angle looks like a kick:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530041720234119168


He even has to cross over his skate to get at the puck, when you look at it in that context, I don't know how you can say it wasn't a kick. He starts the kick right when he crosses over, there's no logical reason for his left skate to be on his right side.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Av's punch their ticket through to the Western finals. The Colorado/Edmonton match up should be a high octane, run n' gun extravaganza. Speeder alert... Get out the radar gun....


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Four goals in 1':11",... fun stuff.
> Smith will be the weak link going forward against the Blues or Colorado,... but especially Colorado if they advance.


Yep, Smith is the weak link on that Oilers team, even giving up a tying goal from near the other net. But, he's pulled through so far. No one would have expected him to outplay Markstrom but he did, easily.



HighNoon said:


> Av's punch their ticket through to the Western finals. The Colorado/Edmonton match up should be a high octane, run n' gun extravaganza. Speeder alert... Get out the radar gun....


Going to be a good series! Not as great as the Battle of Alberta though.

Go Oilers!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Yep, Smith is the weak link on that Oilers team, even giving up a tying goal from near the other net. But, he's pulled through so far. No one would have expected him to outplay Markstrom but he did, easily.
> 
> 
> Going to be a good series! Not as great as the Battle of Alberta though.
> ...


Well,...we'll see if Smith can hold up to the barrage of pucks he will most likely experience when facing Colorado. The Edmonton players can bail him out from time to time as it has been shown but I think the Av's will take this series in 6 games.

Also think the series will be just as good or better than the 'BOA'.

Hoping the Canes wrap it up tonight in New York.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> Av's punch their ticket through to the Western finals. The Colorado/Edmonton match up should be a high octane, run n' gun extravaganza. Speeder alert... Get out the radar gun....


Well Canes fans, welcome to game 7 where anything can happen. Go Rangers!


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

leftysg said:


> Well Canes fans, welcome to game 7 where anything can happen. Go Rangers!


I'm thinking Sheskerkin will steal a win in Carolina. I don't see either team beating Tampa Bay, even with that long layoff.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Dru Edwards said:


> I'm thinking Sheskerkin will steal a win in Carolina. I don't see either team beating Tampa Bay, even with that long layoff.


I can imagine Carolina could make it difficult for Tampa, but I would be surprised if they won.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Hammerhands said:


> I can imagine Carolina could make it difficult for Tampa, but I would be surprised if they won.


At this point, I'll be rooting for a West coast team to win the Cup. Oilers first, and then the Avalanche just because MacKinnon is one of the "big 3" from Nova Scotia.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, it might only be the end of one but I didn't see the Rangers leading 2-0 at any point in time. This game could get interesting.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Well, it might only be the end of one but I didn't see the Rangers leading 2-0 at any point in time. This game could get interesting.


 Dominating the Canes in their own rink! Way to go Rangers.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> Dominating the Canes in their own rink! Way to go Rangers.


Can't say I saw it coming but yup, there it was. That wasn't even a contest. Now, with their goalie going down, it definitly hurt their chances but from the play I saw I would have put their chances right around 0% as it was anyhow. 

Semi's should be a blast!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Can't say I saw it coming but yup, there it was. That wasn't even a contest. Now, with their goalie going down, it definitly hurt their chances but from the play I saw I would have put their chances right around 0% as it was anyhow.
> 
> Semi's should be a blast!


My expectations are low, but it's fun to still have a chance.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WTF!!!
I told you the NHL is against what I want.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

8-6 what a game. Koskie starts next? Avs net? Imagine a 7 game series of this. I think Edmonton showed they can compete.

When our 6 went in, I actually placed a very small wager on us to win at great odds. I don’t regret it lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> 8-6 what a game. Koskie starts next?


I would think so. Smith can let in goals, that is part of the game but that guy seems to just lose his bearings some days.

It was one hell of a good game to watch right down to the wire, even if I think the situation room does nothing to add to the experience.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I would think so. Smith can let in goals, that is part of the game but that guy seems to just lose his bearings some days.
> 
> It was one hell of a good game to watch right down to the wire, even if I think the situation room does nothing to add to the experience.


Sorry, I stealth edited you. Called you names and whatnot. I actually agreed with that call, after they explained and showed it enough times lol.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Smith also looked terrible in the first game against the Flames, so we'll see. Oilers have to cut back on the odd man rushes for the Av's....got to play much better defensively. Fun game to watch.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> Sorry, I stealth edited you. Called you names and whatnot. I actually agreed with that call, after they explained and showed it enough times lol.


You can explain a wrong decision as much as you want and the explanation might even start to sound legitimate if you say it enough time but there is no way on gods green earth that pushing the puck forward constitutes it not being in your control. That was even worse than the bloody kick. Sometimes I think you just wanna start a fight with me 🤣



keto said:


> You can see from the right camera shot that Coleman twists his ankle an extra 1/2" and gives his foot an extra boost in the 3-4" before contact, it was a kick. It cost me $$ when it was turned around lol, that's OK I was wearing an Oilers jersey. I had bet Flames straight up to win.


See what I mean


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> You can explain a wrong decision as much as you want and the explanation might even start to sound legitimate if you say it enough time but there is no way on gods green earth that pushing the puck forward constitutes it not being in your control. That was even worse than the bloody kick. Sometimes I think you just wanna start a fight with me 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean


Right from outside the crease when he starts to cross over, at full speed it’s a total soccer kick, zero (other) reason for his left skate to be _there_, if he is trying to stop or bail out, even if it was in the heat of the moment. Don’t make me break out the Trump WRONG gif and get banned.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> Right from outside the crease when he starts to cross over, at full speed it’s a total soccer kick, zero (other) reason for his left skate to be _there_, if he is trying to stop or bail out, even if it was in the heat of the moment. Don’t make me break out the Trump WRONG gif and get banned.


Love you buddy.
That better.

It's all in good fun till the trump gif's come out so ill let it go, but we both know im right


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Colorado gets a touchdown and a single 'Rouge' point,... Oilers held to two field goals. Goalies looked like they were on the pitch with soccer nets behind them, Smith living up to the weak link in game 1,... and once again his team almost bails him out.

The reviewed offside goal was the right call in my opinion as it was explained very well by the panel. Seemed to fit the rule book explanation. Seems this scenario has happened more than a few times this year.

Looking forward to game 2 kickoff on Thursday and expecting both teams to sharpen the cleats in an attempt to have a more defensive minded approach,... although I find the avalanche of goals quite entertaining.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I think the Lightning are a far superior team than the Rangers but I think Shesterkin and Gerald Gallant bring them a game 1 victory. Tampa Bay has had too long a rest. 

Oilers / Avalanche is the series to watch though.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dru Edwards said:


> I think the Lightning are a far superior team than the Rangers but I think Shesterkin and Gerald Gallant bring them a game 1 victory. Tampa Bay has had too long a rest.
> 
> Oilers / Avalanche is the series to watch though.


That's why they play the games. Tough to beat such an awesome juggernaut that's for sure. Someone will eventually.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice call on the flat Tampa start. Credit the Rangers with a complete high paced game. Not so sure "Igor's better". He was last night, but I wouldn't poke that bear.
Fun fact:Rangers haven't lost to Tampa this year. 
Not so fun fact: Rangers won the first game of the '79 final before the Habs won the next four.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Rangers looked loaded for bear. Tampa still asleep at the wheel, but I expect after a night's sleep, a practice tomorrow, they'll adjust and made a much better statement in game two.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The champs will bounce back. I have zero doubts about this. If the Rangers end up winning this series, they will earn every inch.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Great 1st road period for the Oil. In the second they got running around and forgot their D posture that kept the game at 0-0. Badda bing it was 3-0 and that was it. Francouz was solid denying any chances after that, and it's 2-0 games advantage the Avs.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no idea why the Oilers coaching staff put Smith between the pipes tonight,... he will loose the series for Edmonton if they insist on keeping him the #1. It seems every time Smith gets scored on he flails his arms in the air as if it is always someone else fault the puck whizzed by him, 

Kassian & Kane,... dumb-ass penalties.

Av's played their patented game we've seen for most of the year and playoffs so far,... total shutdown.
Great performance by their second string goalie too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> I have no idea why the Oilers coaching staff put Smith between the pipes tonight,... he will loose the series for Edmonton if they insist on keeping him the #1. It seems every time Smith gets scored on he flails his arms in the air as if it is always someone else fault the puck whizzed by him,
> 
> Kassian & Kane,... dumb-ass penalties.
> 
> ...


Well, at least 2 of the early 3 cluster did go off sticks. Oh well, he’s dramatic. He was hung out to dry a ton, our D core and team D which includes goaltending are both sub par, I said so as the playoffs opened. Not this year, and they’ll be lucky to get one at home.

I don’t know how much was amplified by altitude on Edmonton, but holy hell can Col skate. Byram, Girard, Toews, all juuust slightly less Makar but in the mould.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> Well, at least 2 of the early 3 cluster did go off sticks. Oh well, he’s dramatic. He was hung out to dry a ton, our D core and team D which includes goaltending are both sub par.


 I agree the Oilers 'D' is having a tough time handling Colorado's offensive skill level,... however, any goaltender worth their weight as a #1 must have the capability to steal a game every now and then,... especially in the playoff rounds.

History shows more times than not a teams goaltender leads them to winning the cup.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Mike stole us some games down the stretch, and maybe 1 or 2 so far, but they are playing him into obvious historic weakness when overplayed. Koskie usually pretty good off layoffs, so maybe they go to him for 3, but I doubt it.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

keto said:


> Well, at least 2 of the early 3 cluster did go off sticks. Oh well, he’s dramatic. He was hung out to dry a ton, our D core and team D which includes goaltending are both sub par, I said so as the playoffs opened. Not this year, and they’ll be lucky to get one at home.
> 
> I don’t know how much was amplified by altitude on Edmonton, but holy hell can Col skate. Byram, Girard, Toews, all juuust slightly less Makar but in the mould.


Girard looked pretty good in the previous series, until Buchnevich of the Blues ran him into the end boards and broke his sternum, ending his season.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain obvious here but, goalie aside, not many games are won if you can't score.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I had expected the Oilers to split the series in Colorado, didn't happen.

I know a lot of people think game 3 is the most important in a 7 game series but I think it's game 2. Never want to be down 0-2.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Rangers hold on to beat the Bolts 3-2. Series shifts back to Tampa with the Blueshirts up 2-0 in games.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> Rangers hold on to beat the Bolts 3-2. Series shifts back to Tampa with the Blueshirts up 2-0 in games.


Rangers deserving full credit for the effort and result so far. Serve held.
Feeling satisfied this morning but far from ecstatic. Memories of previous series with the Rangers being down 0-2 to Canes and 1-3 to the Pens suggests the series is far from over. Very far. Hopefully the Rangers haven't forgotten that now that the skate is on the other foot.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

leftysg said:


> Rangers deserving full credit for the effort and result so far. Serve held.
> Feeling satisfied this morning but far from ecstatic. Memories of previous series with the Rangers being down 0-2 to Canes and 1-3 to the Pens suggests the series is far from over. Very far. Hopefully the Rangers haven't forgotten that now that the skate is on the other foot.


I'm not a Rangers fan but I'm rooting for them in this series. I like coach Gerard Gallant, great PEI guy. A winner everywhere he goes. 

Looking forward to see what the Oilers bring at home tonight.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm an Avs fan for at least a few days--I'll reassess for the finals.

but still time for both series to go either way.

And another cliche, and another, etc....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Smart move by Woodcroft dressing 7 D men. Overall the Oilers were better defensively. Insisting on playing Barrie on the 1st PP, when you have Bouchard with the canon shot....?....got to adapt and change. Kane removed one of the offensive weapons for the Av's. No one can catch up to or nail Makar on the back end so far. Most will point to the 3rd goal let in by Smith as the difference maker. In some ways yeah....however the Avs still out skated, won more board battles, controlled more of the play in all three zones, and out shot the Oil...again. The hole just got deeper.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If McDavid is to be considered among the greatest ever, this is his moment to produce something miraculous.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Most will point to the 3rd goal let in by Smith as the difference maker.


Smith cannot seen to make that big save in a game to win it or keep his team in the game,... unlike Francouz who made a glorious glove save at one point in the game to keep it tied and ultimately give his team the opportunity to win game 3.

The series is over but if the Oilers coaching staff decides to once again go with Smith in game four someone should lose their job. Give your team a chance and a different look for the Av's to have to solve.

If Smith is still the #1 next season more people should be let go on the management team.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Tampa....desperate, dirty and cheap.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Tampa....desperate, dirty and cheap.


Sounds like more than a few nights on the road....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Tampa finds a little⚡in the bottle and strike back with 41 seconds,... the champs look like they're finding their stride with 3 unanswered goals.

We got a series now.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Tampa finds a little⚡in the bottle and strike back with 41 seconds,... the champs look like they're finding their stride with 3 unanswered goals.
> 
> We got a series now.


I never had an issue with Tampa winning their two Cups. This time despite their talent they seem to be more gritty and dirty. Don't remember as many cheap shots from them as this series. On to game four.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Smith cannot seen to make that big save in a game to win it or keep his team in the game,... unlike Francouz who made a glorious glove save at one point in the game to keep it tied and ultimately give his team the opportunity to win game 3.
> 
> The series is over but if the Oilers coaching staff decides to once again go with Smith in game four someone should lose their job. Give your team a chance and a different look for the Av's to have to solve.
> 
> If Smith is still the #1 next season more people should be let go on the management team.


Yep, I would replace Smith for tonight's game just to shake things up although he only allowed 3 goals on 42 shots last game (.929 save %). If the Oilers give up 42 shots tonight and only make 29 then they're going to have a difficult time to win. Gotta win the battle of the puck first.

Oilers need to look for a #1 goalie off season. Wondering if Smith retires?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Yep, I would replace Smith for tonight's game just to shake things up although he only allowed 3 goals on 42 shots last game (.929 save %). If the Oilers give up 42 shots tonight and only make 29 then they're going to have a difficult time to win. Gotta win the battle of the puck first.
> 
> Oilers need to look for a #1 goalie off season. Wondering if Smith retires?


 I agree giving up only 3 goals on 42 shots gives a great save percentage,... but it is the timely saves he has a problem making,... the one that wins the game for the team. The third goal he gave up last game that turned out to be the winner for the Av's was quite leaky,... that's the save he desperately needed to make considering what stage of the game it occurred. Then there was the 135 footer that got by him in the last series,...there seems to be a pattern.

If the Oilers do replace him during the off season I really don't project any other team being interested in picking him up,... which may lead to a forced retirement, going to the AHL or perhaps play in a European league. 

I've been pulling for Colorado since the start of the playoffs as the Western Conference champs and winning the cup,... but it annoys me in some sense that the Oilers coaching staff aren't giving the team a fighting chance by introducing a more solid goaltending option after the first two games giving them an opportunity to make a series out of this round.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

He’s 40, so I imagine replacing him as starter is a top priority either way.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

And that’s “Oil” she wrote…


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> And that’s “Oil” she wrote…


too soon man, too soon.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Goalies win championships.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Leaf's would have kicked the Avs ass.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Good run Oilers.


Guitar101 said:


> The Leaf's would have kicked the Avs ass.


They are good at doing that to themselves.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Good run Oilers, you won the PAT (polite applause trophy) for last Canadian team standing. Need some depth, especially on the back end and a quality goalie. I wonder if Bruce Cassidy from the Bruins is a bench option as well? Never missed the playoffs, wins playoff rounds, gets to Cups. Nah, would be a better fit further east but Shana gotta plan. Avs get to rest while the East beats the crap out of each other....again.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Goalies win championships. Even though Avs won, they will not make the final with those numbers.


I can't make heads or tails of this. They just did. Do you mean win the cup?

They are a dominant team, they can outscore their mistakes, they are faster, they get lots more power plays due to their speed. They should win the cup barring someone taking out Makar and Toews.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

keto said:


> I can't make heads or tails of this. They just did. Do you mean win the cup?
> 
> They are a dominant team, they can outscore their mistakes, they are faster, they get lots more power plays due to their speed. They should win the cup barring someone taking out Makar and Toews.


Sorry, half asleep apparently. Yes, my prediction is, with a porous net minder giving up those numbers, it will be a quick finals- 4 or 5 games.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> I wonder if Bruce Cassidy from the Bruins is a bench option as well? Never missed the playoffs, wins playoff rounds, gets to Cups.


Scratching my head as to why the Bruins let Cassidy go. If anything there should be more than a few roster changes to build a more competitive team going into next year,... more speed, size and grit is the menu I would be ordering from. I have no idea what or who GM Don Sweeny has in mind to replace a successful coach like Cassidy,... got a feeling they may regret this firing.

I think perhaps Sweeny was getting a sense his job may be in jeopardy,... President Cam Neely may have indicated this.
Wouldn't upset me as much if Sweeny got the hook rather than Cassidy.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Bolts even up the series with the Rangers, and show why they are two time Stanley Cup champs. Headed back to New Yawk.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That game was Tampa all the way. New York came around a little in the third, but I can see why Tampa is so hard to beat. The speed at which they can turn plays is crazy and watching them all collapse defensively, hell they could have Smith in goal and still get here


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> too soon man, too soon.


 How about now?

















\


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully the ice tilts the other way at MSG and the crowd gives the Bolts the New York hospitality.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Scratching my head as to why the Bruins let Cassidy go. If anything there should be more than a few roster changes to build a more competitive team going into next year,... more speed, size and grit is the menu I would be ordering from. I have no idea what or who GM Don Sweeny has in mind to replace a successful coach like Cassidy,... got a feeling they may regret this firing.
> 
> I think perhaps Sweeny was getting a sense his job may be in jeopardy,... President Cam Neely may have indicated this.
> Wouldn't upset me as much if Sweeny got the hook rather than Cassidy.


Rumour is the rebuild tank is upcoming next year.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> Hopefully the ice tilts the other way at MSG and the crowd gives the Bolts the New York hospitality.


Man, I got my hopes pinned on the Rangers at this point in the contest. They are the only team standing i dont detest. I just don't know how they can get it done of what i watches yesterday happens again.

Watching that game, I almost started to feel bad for NY. Those guys could hardly breathe without someone surrounding them and shutting them down.

Ever the optimist, I have hope. I'm still convinced Toronto will win the cup this year


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Scratching my head as to why the Bruins let Cassidy go. If anything there should be more than a few roster changes to build a more competitive team going into next year,... more speed, size and grit is the menu I would be ordering from. I have no idea what or who GM Don Sweeny has in mind to replace a successful coach like Cassidy,... got a feeling they may regret this firing.
> 
> I think perhaps Sweeny was getting a sense his job may be in jeopardy,... President Cam Neely may have indicated this.
> Wouldn't upset me as much if Sweeny got the hook rather than Cassidy.


Not sure why the Bruins let Cassidy go. They must have someone pegged for the job. I think Cassidy made a mistake starting Ullmark in the playoffs this year and he entered the playoffs without having a #1 goalie identified. 

I hope Bergeron comes back next year. I don't see why he would retire at 36 given he's still playing at an elite level... and Patrice just won his record breaking 5th Selke!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Man, I got my hopes pinned on the Rangers at this point in the contest. They are the only team standing i dont detest. I just don't know how they can get it done of what i watches yesterday happens again.
> 
> Watching that game, I almost started to feel bad for NY. Those guys could hardly breathe without someone surrounding them and shutting them down.
> 
> Ever the optimist, I have hope. I'm still convinced Toronto will win the cup this year


I picked Tampa _before_ the Leafs series. And I’m a Leaf Lifer. 
Winners win. I think Tampa expects to win and it appears they are correct.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Tampa/N.Y. What a grinding game. The night of seeing eye pucks. 3-1 Bolts take it. And at the end some punches thrown....Stamkos bloodies LaFreniere....Paul slams Lindgren.....Kucherov hacking away at Fox. Playoff hockey.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TB doesn’t play the prettiest hockey, but their commitment to protecting the net and the slot is impressive. Combine that with Vasilevsky and it’s no wonder they have two Cups in a row. No one gets any points for pretty in the playoffs.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jdto said:


> TB doesn’t play the prettiest hockey, but their commitment to protecting the net and the slot is impressive. Combine that with Vasilevsky and it’s no wonder they have two Cups in a row. No one gets any points for pretty in the playoffs.


So few chances for my Rangers against that smothering D...needed to bury that opportunity with about four minutes left. To make it more frustrating, they held held Stamkos and 
Kucherov from scoring.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I'm not a Rangers fan and I have nothing against Tampa Bay but I don't want to see a threepeat. Rangers had a 2-0 series lead only to go down 3-2. Hoping for a game 7.

Regardless, rooting for the Avalanche and MacKinnon bringing the Cup back to NS.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m not totally counting out the Rangers, but this is a huge mountain. 

That said, I’d be ok with either TB or Col winning the Cup. A three peat is pretty special and I also enjoy the way the Avs play hockey.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jdto said:


> I’m not totally counting out the Rangers, but this is a huge mountain.
> 
> That said, I’d be ok with either TB or Col winning the Cup. A three peat is pretty special and I also enjoy the way the Avs play hockey.


Well you can count them out now.
Avs vs Lightning
I only like three peats if I like the team--so will eb cheering for the Avs--who I think can win it--and we'll see if they do.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Rangers dealing with two seven game series prior to the Bolts and TBs nine day layoff made a big impact. I'll praise the Lightnings ability to retool and place key contributors into holes in their lineup...Paul, Hagel would look good on any roster let alone the champs. That said, two is enough for them. Cooper changes expressions from smugness to disbelief as fast as his team transitions on their breakouts. I don't need to see Corey Perry win another. Go Avs.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I am OK with a three-peat. A dynasty is so hard to do. Especially in this era of hockey. They are not consecutive winners because they have the highest payroll, or have all the top players in the league. 
They are just so good at winning. 

Either TB or the Av's deserve this. But, I am pulling for TB solely on the case I don't want Kadri to hoist the Cup. Injured or not, his name would be on it. F him!


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

zontar said:


> Well you can count them out now.
> Avs vs Lightning
> *I only like three peats if I like the team*--so will eb cheering for the Avs--who I think can win it--and we'll see if they do.


lol, same here. Go Avalanche! I want MacKinnon to bring the Cup home to Nova Scotia.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

There are more Canadians on the Avs roster so that's my tiebreaker. Avs it is.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That was a fine game one. If the whole series is like this, it should be fun to watch.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Who's your Conn Smythe winner? Thinking Makar if the Avalanche win or Vasilevskiy if Tampa Bay wins... Makar for the gold.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Who's your Conn Smythe winner? Thinking Makar if the Avalanche win or Vasilevskiy if Tampa Bay wins... Makar for the gold.


Nathan MacKinnon or Steven Stamkos.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Nathan MacKinnon or Steven Stamkos.


Those would be my next two choices.

Game 2 isn't until tomorrow night. The tv Networks must have preferred to have a Sat night game rather than Fri night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Those would be my next two choices.
> 
> Game 2 isn't until tomorrow night. The tv Networks must have preferred to have a Sat night game rather than Fri night.


They usually have a two day span between games in the finals,... a little more rest which probably makes for a better series at this point in the season.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Avalanche hammered the Lightning last night. Wow, 7-0.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I can't believe the beat down the Av's imposed on the Lightning! Shut out, and held to 14 shots. Is that a new record?? For Lightning that is, I'm certain the Leafs vs (I think Philly) back in the early 2000's where they mustered up something like 7 shots could be the league record.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Av's deserved to win that game 4 OT,... I thought they dominated with speed and out chanced Tampa with multiple quality opportunities including a breakaway along with a ding on a post and crossbar before Kadri netted the winner with a great effort. 

I think Colorado will end it in game 5 at home.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Midnight Rider said:


> Av's deserved to win that game 4 OT,... I thought they dominated with speed and out chanced Tampa with multiple quality opportunities including a breakaway along with a ding on a post and crossbar before Kadri netted the winner with a great effort.
> 
> I think Colorado will end it in game 5 at home.


Kadri has had an impressive post season (and regular season), much better than those two consecutive playoffs where he got suspended for his play against the Bruins when he played in Toronto. The Cup is just within his reach.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

What's NHL?










Hope Kadri and MacKinnon get their cup this year.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Avs just looked dominant in that OT while the Lightning looked out of ideas, for the most part. I think this series is over, but we’ll see if TB has some fight left in them. I can’t see Colorado blowing a 3-1 lead, though.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Avs just looked dominant in that OT while the Lightning looked out of ideas, for the most part. I think this series is over, but we’ll see if TB has some fight left in them. I can’t see Colorado blowing a 3-1 lead, though.


why did you have to go and say that now


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Looking forward to the Avalanche wrapping this up tonight. Makar's my first choice for the Conn Smythe followed by MacKinnon. Hopefully the winning goal (by either team) won't be disputed.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I figure it is done tonight but that is based more on desire than any factual knowledge of the situation.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I figure it is done tonight but that is based more on desire than any factual knowledge of the situation.


If the Avalanche lose at home tonight then I think they'll lose game 6 in Tampa Bay only to recover and win game 7 at home (even after the momentum shift). Thinking it'll wrap up tonight though.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

At this point, Just get it over with.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Av's 4-3 in OT at the 13:44 mark.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Av's 4-3 in OT at the 13:44 mark.


Well that is terribly specific, but I like it!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When Tampa don’t have the puck they are chasing, and look really rushed when they do have it. 
And, is it me, or do the Avs just look… _bigger? _

Under 7min to play. Tied at 2.

We shall see.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You just had to go and say something didn't you


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Unfknreal 

Look up Vasy record in elimination games.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This folks, is good hockey. Let’s go 7 with 2 more evenly played games and just enjoy the ride as fans of the greatest game on earth!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Not dead yet…


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

That game last night....playoff hockey at it's best. The intensity was through the roof.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Tampa scores literally under a minute after I post. It was a dirty one, but it counts. 
I would not be surprised if Tampa take to 7. Unlikely, but not out of the question.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Fitting that the Avalanche got called with too many men on the ice with 3 minutes left in the game. I think there will be a game 7. Rooting for the Avalanche to bring it home. 

Also rooting for this year's playoffs to end.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well that is terribly specific, but I like it!


Hmmm,... turns out it was just plain terrible of a prediction.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

It feels like we've been in the playoffs for months but I guess it's "only" been 8 weeks (tomorrow marks the 8 week mark). My Bruins / Pens and then the Oilers have been out of it for a while. I'm looking forward to the season ending. Time to move on.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Agreed.

I follow along for playoffs and at the beginning im just enthralled. By the now time, im looking forward to the end.

All year sports fandom would be hard.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> When Tampa don’t have the puck they are chasing, and look really rushed when they do have it.
> And, is it me, or do the Avs just look… _bigger? _
> 
> Under 7min to play. Tied at 2.
> ...


Hey buddy, me again. Want to do me a favor and keep your damn mouth shut this time 

.....do I need to remind you about last time.



And just in case, im just ribbing ya bud. You say whatever you want


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TB has been declared dead before in this series, but this is not looking too good for them right now.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> TB has been declared dead before in this series, but this is not looking too good for them right now.


Not you too..... 

I'm going to have to have a talk with you folks!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

And that's a wrap folks. 

Now that it is safe, I agree. Colorado just looked like they still had gas in the tank and Tampa looked beat. It was a long run for them this year and I am glad it is over and happy to say Colorado hung on.

Not the team I wanted at the outset, that is for sure but it has been some incredible hockey and I was happy to watch.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Avs cup. Makar my guess for mvp


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Great series and a fun playoffs overall.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

What did Kadri say???


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

StratCat said:


> What did Kadri say???


“Anyone who thinks I’m a liability in the playoffs can kiss my ass” or something similar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541259224734466049


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

jdto said:


> “Anyone who thinks I’m a liability in the playoffs can kiss my ass” or something similar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541259224734466049


priceless. Way to go Nazem.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Last pond clean up stop for Sturgy,








Looks like the silversmith & nickelsmith will be busy for a day or so,


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, my son took me for $50 in our head to head pool.
Good to see he has become smarter than the old man,...which any parent can hope for.
Total goals scored in the final series was 35.

















My final ranking was 128,515, lol.

Then there is this guy who bowled a near perfect game, 😮


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well... not who I wanted to win it, but can't say the Av's were not deserving. 

All you can ask is that it's a good series. It was.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Hey buddy, me again. Want to do me a favor and keep your damn mouth shut this time
> 
> .....do I need to remind you about last time.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Riff Wraff Jam detour through BC just got cancelled!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Good final game. Bolts looked gassed. All those extra games and chasing the Avs caught up to them. The difference this year for Colorado moving past the second round were the moves made by Sakic; Lehkonen up front, who chipped in on the PK, PP, game winning goals, and was great on the forecheck, and Manson on the back end, the force they were missing previously and who really put the hammer down in the Finals. Timely acquisitions by the GM.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Congrats to the Avalanche! Nathan MacKinnon will be bringing the Cup back to Halifax. 

Colorado was the best team this year. They only finished 2nd to Florida overall because all they had were meaningless games the last couple of week of the regular season. Given that my teams were out early, I'm glad they beat Tampa Bay.

Great that the hockey world was able to see MacKinnon and Makar on the big stage late in the playoffs.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, is Makar ever a treat to watch.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Didn't take long for the Stanley Cup to get a huge dent in it, on the ice during the team picture. 

If the Stanley Cup could tell its stories, some we know, others we would like to know. Left in a taxi cab, sinking to the bottom of Mario's pool, baptisms, etc. Best trophy in sports, a living, _breathing _piece of history.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I love the journey it goes on every year, that is pretty special.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I was lucky to see Kadri play for the London Knights. Dynamic, fast, charismatic, and a clutch player. Cherry saw it too, as did Sakic.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Was it no icing because Hedman was past the face off circle hash marks before the puck crossed the line?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think it was no icing because they couldn't be bothered


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

StratCat said:


> Was it no icing because Hedman was past the face off circle hash marks before the puck crossed the line?
> View attachment 424240


Probably no icing due to the fact that Hedman was dogging it to get to the puck,...the linesman was smart enough not to take the bait,... good call.


----------

